# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > cologie >  Plus de vhicules thermiques en 2035

## pmithrandir

Bonjour

En 2035, nous ne devrions plus tre en mesure d acheter un vhicule thermique. 
Avec ce dclin annonc, je ne doute pas qu avant cette date il ne devienne dj compliqu de le faire... Les constructeurs tant peu motivs pour dvelopper des vhicules qui se verront interdit trs prochainement.

Ce faisant, je me demande si cette dmarche est pertinente, et vraiment cologique.

Plusieurs points
Toutes les comparaisons que j ai pu trouver portent sur des vhicules qui ne sont pas identiques et une conduite diffrentes. A l lectrique on roule ppre dans une voiture lgre... Alors qu en thermique on roule  130 dans une voiture style suv.
On a pas les mme performances avec un vhicule lectrique. Un rifter pour une famille nombreuse affich a 280km d autonomie contre 800 ou 900 sur la version thermique... Les familles apprcieront les dparts en vacances.
Je ne vois pas comment on va pouvoir mettre en place physiquement des bornes de recharges sur les autoroutes. Entre un vhicule qui ne s arrte presque jamais... Et 99% des vhicules qui vont tre a sec tous les 300km... Avec des temps de recharge de 30 minutes... Je ne vois pas.
Les constructeurs ne sont pas encourag  dvelopper un modle thermique plus respectueux. Hors ils connaissent la techno et je suis sur qu un vhicule de 700kg ils savent faire...a s appelle une ax, et si c est pour rouler  110km/h sans acclration... a consomme pas grand chose. La cible des 2l au 100km ne me parat pas innateignable. Ma 205 de 83 tournait a 4.5l au 100 en diesel...

Je me pose donc la question... Est ce que cette interdiction est pertinente... Ou au contraire contre productive.
L avantage de bout en bout de l lectrique tant pertinent en France... Mais presque pas en Pologne avec une lectricit trs carbone.

Qu en pensez vous ?

Avez vous des sources fiables a ce sujet?

----------


## totozor

Mon entreprise m'encourage  prendre un vhicule de fonction lectrique ou hybride rechargeable parce que "c'est cologique".
Comme je ne peux pas recharger ma voiture chez moi je suis oblig de le faire au travail ou aux (rares) bornes de recharges lectriques disponibles (le plus proche de chez moi est  30 minutes  pieds et une fois l bas je ne suis pas sur qu'elle soit libre).
Donc j'ai fait une analyse rapide :
En lectrique je tombe probablement en panne une fois toute les deux semaines.
En hybride que gagne moins 5% de consommation de carburant (les hybrides sont plus lourdes que les thermiques et consomment plus quand elles sont en full thermique)

Un plein dure aujourd'hui environ 4 minutes, si on passe  l'lectrique on multiplie par entre 5 et 7 et on perd en autonomie. Donc les stations devront prendre plus de 5 fois la surface actuelle.
Ce scnario est inenvisageable en priode de grande circulation.
Tous ceux qui n'ont pas de parking ne pourront pas recharger leur voiture chez eux.
Les voitures lectriques coutent sensiblement plus cher que les thermiques, tout le monde ne peut pas se permettre la diffrence de prix.

Ce projet est vou  l'chec mais les politiques poussent les industriels dans une seule direction, ce qui est une aberration.
Dans 10 ans nous n'auront pas atteint l'objectif,
Les politiques accuseront les industriels qui ne sont pas all assez vite
Les industriels accuseront les politiques d'avoir fix un objectif intenable ou de ne pas avoir financ leur R&T.
Nous on roulera avec des voitures qui ne nous conviennent pas de toute faon.

Je n'ai pas beaucoup de documentation pour tout a, c'est plus une projection du fonctionnement actuel dans un scnario projet.
Pour la diffrence de consommation thermique/hybride j'ai utilis des essais automobiles parce que les fiches concessionnaires ne renseignent pas les consommations sans lectricit.

----------


## ONTAYG

Bonjour,

J'ai une exprience de 7 ans en lectrique en zo et la dernire gnration depuis dcembre 2021 et nous avons aussi une hybride simple (Clio).

Pour une utilisation quotidienne (j'ai la chance d'avoir la prise GeenUp  la maison) c'est un pied total, par contre je n'ai pas l'exprience de grands trajets (on prend l'hybride dans ce cas qui consomme en moyenne 4.1 l au 100).

Il est vrai que ce ne sera pas simple le tout lectrique et il y a de nombreux dtracteurs sur le sujet. La technologie s'amliore en terme de performance et de recyclage des batteries.

Je vois 2 truc importants en lectrique :

Le taux de CO2, et la pollution dans les villes en CO2 et microparticules est trs nfaste pour nous et notre plante.L'indpendance nergtique par rapport au ptrole pour rouler dans la mesure o on travaille  fond pour le renouvelable et le nuclaire.

Je pense qu'en terme de pollution les anomalies climatiques de cet t en France montre que l'on doit faire quelque chose.

ONTAYG

----------


## escartefigue

J'habite dans un village qui n'a pas de borne de chargement pour les voitures lectriques et je n'ai pas de garage pour ranger ma voiture, le parking le plus proche o je me gare rgulirement est parfois rquisitionn pour des vnements municipaux.
Je ne vais pas tirer une rallonge de 50  100m de chez moi jusqu'au parking ou dort ma voiture, au risque que tout le quartier vienne se brancher dessus pendant la nuit.
Certains parking des clients chez lesquels j'interviens sont quips, mais les bornes sont souvent prises, du coup pas de garantie non plus de pouvoir me brancher sur mon lieu de travail
Et comme je roule pas mal (hors priode de confinement, environ 40 000 km / an rien qu'en voiture), les vhicules 100% lectriques ne sont pas adapts  mon usage.

----------


## ONTAYG

> Et comme je roule pas mal (hors priode de confinement, environ 40 000 km / an rien qu'en voiture), les vhicules 100% lectriques ne sont pas adapts  mon usage.


Il est sr qu'il ne peut pour l'instant s'adapter  tous les cas, il y a encore beaucoup de travail sur le sujet pour que les recharges si on a pas de garage. Personnellement elle ne rentre pas dans le garage car je m'en sert d'atelier. Donc la prise Green UP est  l'extrieure.

ONTAYG

----------


## totozor

> Je pense qu'en terme de pollution les anomalies climatiques de cet t en France montre que l'on doit faire quelque chose.


Je penses que ce constat est indniable.
Mais je ne suis pas du tout convaincu par le modle de la dmocratisation de l'lectrique qui n'est applicable que pour une (faible?) partie des automobilistes.

Je connais pas mal de couples qui ont une maison et qui opt pour une voiture lectrique et une voiture thermique.

Je penses que l'lectrique doit encore beaucoup se dvelopper pour pouvoir tre dmocratis, aprs tout nous n'avons pas tous une station essence chez nous.
Je penses aussi qu'il faut laisser le temps aux industriels d'explorer d'autres solutions.

Mais peut tre qu'avant tout nous devons revoir la faon dont nous utilisons la voiture.
Combien de collgues qui habitent  quelques 100aines de mtres et qui ont des horaires proches prennent chacun leur voiture?
Combien de personnes habitent largement  porte de vlo (surtout lectrique), ont les dispositions ncessaire au travail pour se changer mais continuent d'utiliser la voiture?
Combien d'entreprises nous encouragent  prendre la voiture plutt que le vlo ou les transport en commun?
Combien de personne ont une voiture trop grosse pour 95% de leurs km mais ncessaire pour 5% d'entre eux?

----------


## pmithrandir

Je passe pas mal de temps  regarder ce sujet en ce moment... En particulier parce que avec 3 enfants... Les vhicules se font rares.

En effet, les constructeurs sont tenus de baisser la consommation moyennes des modles commercialiss. Donc entre une petite voiture a 70g et un ludospace a 160... Ils liminent le second pour atteindre leur objectifs.

Peu importe que la premire soit prvu pour 2 personnes et la seconde 7...  Cette pondration n entre pas en ligne de compte.

Donc les constructeurs sont en train de migrer tous leur plus gros modles sur lectrique... Ces mmes modles qui psent lourd et ne sont pas adapt  cette technologie. La revue l argus a test un rifter et conclu que l autonomie relle.  Est que de 109km sur autoroute et moins de 200 sur route.

J imagine que nous nous dirigeons vers une catastrophe industrielle dans peu de temps. 

Le.principe de base d une grande familiale est d emmener toute la famille en vacance. Pour les dplacements quotidiens on se contente plus facilement d un confort relatif dans une voiture trop petite.

----------


## ONTAYG

Bonjour,

En fait c'est la mode des SUV qui sont des monstres et avec un profil comme des armoires normandes.

Avant les familiales taient des breaks avec un bon coffre pourquoi ne pas revenir  ce genre de vhicules ? 

Personnellement je suis pass d'un Kadjar Diesel et un Captur Essence  une zoe et une clio hybride avec attache remorque.

Voitures en leasing comme prcdemment avec une mensualit identique  10  prt mais un gain sur le carburant phnomnale. Je tiens  prciser que nous ne sommes plus que 2 les enfants ont pris leur envol.

Revenons  des voitures simples et pratiques.

----------


## halaster08

> En fait c'est la mode des SUV qui sont des monstres et avec un profil comme des armoires normandes.


Tout a fait, pour moi je gros soucis des voitures thermiques c'est d'avoir laiss ce genre de modle se dvelopper.
Y a 25 ans, une prof venait au boulot avec son gros 4x4 (idal pour rouler en ville ...) , tout le monde se foutait de sa gueule, aujourd'hui c'est ce qui se vend le plus (a grand renfort de pub) et c'est un dsastre cologique.
Pour moi il faudrait dvelopper l'lectrique pour les trajets du quotidien (on a une zo au boulot pour faire les trajets entre deux site et c'est top) et a cot proposer des gros vhicule familiaux thermique (mais le plus lger possible) a la location (avec des prix attractifs) pour le weekend / les vacances. Ca permettrait d'avoir le bon vhicule adapt pour chaque utilisation.

L'interdiction pure et simple n'a vraiment pas de sens, a va juste braquer les gens contre l'lectrique qui vont trouver la dcision illogique, plutt que de les accompagner vers le changement.

----------


## ONTAYG

> Pour moi il faudrait dvelopper l'lectrique pour les trajets du quotidien (on a une zo au boulot pour faire les trajets entre deux site et c'est top) et a cot proposer des gros vhicule familiaux thermique (mais le plus lger possible) a la location (avec des prix attractifs) pour le weekend / les vacances. Ca permettrait d'avoir le bon vhicule adapt pour chaque utilisation.


Tout  fait, on a 2 voitures pour aller au travail avec mon pouse (pas le choix), une lectrique pour moi et l'hybride pour Madame (qui consomme 4.1 l/100) pour les longs trajets, pour nous c'est actuellement un bon compromis.

D'autant que la Zoe a un coffre plus logeable que la clio, c'est une excellente voiture et pas que pour la ville car 80 % de mon trajet c'est la campagne avec 50 km par jour.

----------


## pmithrandir

Je pense que vous oubliez un paramtre... Depuis notre jeunesse on a oblig tous les enfants de moins de 10 ans a avoir un rhausseur.

Sauf que quand on en met 3 l un a ct de l autre... On les pose sur les ceintures de scurit. Il faut donc tirer le sige, attacher son enfant... Avant de repousser le sige en place.

a fait bien 20 ans que c est le cas... Mais pas un seul constructeur n a commenc  faire un break avec 145cm de large. On reste sur des largeurs de 128 a 130cm... Y compris sur des Scnic.

Un rhausseur fait 40cm minimum, 45 en moyenne... 50cm pour les plus scuriss.

Il n y a que les ludospace qui ont cette largeur.

----------


## ONTAYG

> Il n y a que les ludospace qui ont cette largeur.


Effectivement, mais un ludospace n'est pas un SUV machin chose.

----------


## Darkzinus

> Effectivement, mais un ludospace n'est pas un SUV machin chose.


Ca consomme tout pareil en pratique ... (Du fait de la hauteur)

----------


## ONTAYG

> Ca consomme tout pareil en pratique ... (Du fait de la hauteur)


Que ce genre de vhicule familiale puisse consommer plus ne me choque pas. Ce qui me choque c'est de voir des personnes utiliser des SUV ou de gros 4 x 4 alors qu'ils ne vont jamais  la campagne et pour certains les banquettes arrires restent neuves car jamais utilises.

----------


## pmithrandir

Sauf que aujourd'hui je viens de faire le tour des concessionnaires.

Tous les ludospace de Citron, Opel, Peugeot... Passent a l lectrique.
Il reste Ford, toyota, Mercedes Volkswagen et Renault sur le march.
VW et Mercedes sont au dessus de 30k pour leur modle.
Renault n'a que 5 places.
Toyota annonce des dlais de livraison a mars 2024...
Ford ne demande qu un an...


Bilan, les anciens ludospace s arrachent sur le march de l occasion a 10 ou 20% au dessus du prix du march.

Et les suivant sont les monospaces types Scnic qui sont en phase de suppression des catalogues dans les prochaines annes.

----------


## ONTAYG

D'autant plus que les constructeurs europens ont annonc leur catalogue full lectrique pour 2030, soit 5 ans avant la date limite.

----------


## gangsoleil

Ce qui ne fonctionne pas, c'est de vouloir garder les mmes habitudes que celles que nous avons prises en esprant pouvoir faire quelque chose contre le rchauffement climatique.

Oui, il faudra que l'utilisation de la voiture volue. Je vis  la campagne, le collge est  3Km du centre du village, et il n'y a pas de piste ciclable pour y aller. Donc tout le monde prend une voiture...

Des exemples comme a, il y en a de trop nombreux.

Nous devons changer nos comportements, et a veut peut-tre dire accepter de voyager plus lentement sur les longues distances. On trouve pas mal d'articles de journalistes ayant essay de longs voyages en France, et oui, actullement, c'est pas encore super simple. Mais c'est dj beaucoup plus simple qu'il y a 2 ans. Et a sera encore plus simple dans 2 ans.

----------


## pmithrandir

Moi je veux bien... Mais a reste infiniment plus simple d electrifier une petite voiture citadine... Qu une roulante pour traverser la France en famille.

Et les rejets de CO2 d une famille par passager sont bien moins grands que ceux d une petite voiture.

Ici on a je pense un problme de norme .

Si tu mets comme unit comme aujourd'hui le CO2 par vhicule... Les plus gros vont forcment tre impacts.
Si tu dfinis un seuil en CO2 par sige rel ( conducteur + ISOFIX) tu affectes une autre partie des vhicules.
Au passage tu incites aussi les constructeurs a mettre 3 vrais siges a l arrire de leur voiture... 

La on va juste bloquer les familles qui ne pourront pas aller en vacances. En terme d cologie punitive on est plutt bien plac je trouve.

J attends de voir les zfe entrer pleinement en action et je pense que l on peut tre sur que le RN sera au pouvoir et l Europe KO.

A Toulouse les critair 3, vhicules diesel avant 2010... C est dans 18 mois l interdiction.

Comment imaginer que les gens acceptent sans rien dire. Surtout quand le systme critair est biais totalement. ( Ma clio 3 rejette moins de CO2 que les voitures de 2022... )

Je vois juste merger une contestation populaire massive.


Contestation qui n aurait pas lieu si on ciblait en premier les travailleurs sur leur domicile maison travail.

----------


## ONTAYG

Je viens de voir que la Californie veut faire comme l'Europe en 2035

Je pense galement que les vignettes critair sont mal foutues. Elles devraient tre rvalus lors des contrles techniques car en fonction de l'usure de la voiture et de son entretien les rsultats peuvent tre diffrents.

----------


## gangsoleil

Hello,




> Si tu mets comme unit comme aujourd'hui le CO2 par vhicule... Les plus gros vont forcment tre impacts.
> Si tu dfinis un seuil en CO2 par sige rel ( conducteur + ISOFIX) tu affectes une autre partie des vhicules.
> Au passage tu incites aussi les constructeurs a mettre 3 vrais siges a l arrire de leur voiture...


Oui, dans le cas qui t'intresse, le CO2 par sige est reprsentatif. 

Mais pour les autres cas, le CO2 par sige ne reflte pas du tout la ralit : mets-toi 3 minutes au bord d'une route lors des trajets domicile / bureau, et regarde les voitures : une immense majorit n'ont qu'un conducteur, et 0 passager. Et ceci est vrai pour les smart comme pour les hummer.

Autre solution : redvelopper le train. Vraiment. Et permettre aux gens de partir en vacances en train.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour, 




> J attends de voir les zfe entrer pleinement en action et je pense que l on peut tre sur que le RN sera au pouvoir et l Europe KO.
> 
> A Toulouse les critair 3, vhicules diesel avant 2010... C est dans 18 mois l interdiction.
> 
> Comment imaginer que les gens acceptent sans rien dire. Surtout quand le systme critair est biais totalement. ( Ma clio 3 rejette moins de CO2 que les voitures de 2022... )
> 
> Je vois juste merger une contestation populaire massive.
> 
> Contestation qui n aurait pas lieu si on ciblait en premier les travailleurs sur leur domicile maison travail.


Ceux qui auront l'argent pour avoir la bonne voiture pourront continuer d'utiliser la voiture et de venir en centre urbain. Les autres , les moins fortuns seront exclus de ces zones (pas d'accs  l'emploi, pas d'accs aux tudes ou  la formation, pas d'accs  la sant et aux services publiques).

Les plus prcaires seront une fois de plus les perdant. En France comme en Belgique, les anciens bassins miniers (Charleroi, Mons, Lens, Douai ... ) . Dans ces zones les plus prcaires / pauvres habitent en campagnes / milieu peri urbain. Bien souvent loin des transports . 




> Mais pour les autres cas, le CO2 par sige ne reflte pas du tout la ralit : mets-toi 3 minutes au bord d'une route lors des trajets domicile / bureau, et regarde les voitures : une immense majorit n'ont qu'un conducteur, et 0 passager. Et ceci est vrai pour les smart comme pour les hummer.
> 
> Autre solution : redvelopper le train. Vraiment. Et permettre aux gens de partir en vacances en train.


"Redvelopper" le train , le bus , le tram , le mtro , d'accord. Par le mme temps en avoir plus dans les petites agglomrations , avec une gratuit. Cette "gratuit" est forcement  financer d'une faon ou d'une autre. Donc on se heurte 

De la  faire croire qu'une ville comme Mons ou Douai peut avoir autant de TC performant , que Bruxelles ou Paris en plage horaires et qualit de dserte. C'est de l'escroquerie intellectuelle ^^ Dsol. :/

----------


## totozor

> Ceux qui auront l'argent pour avoir la bonne voiture pourront continuer d'utiliser la voiture et de venir en centre urbain. Les autres , les moins fortuns seront exclus de ces zones (pas d'accs  l'emploi, pas d'accs aux tudes ou  la formation, pas d'accs  la sant et aux services publiques).
> Les plus prcaires seront une fois de plus les perdant. En France comme en Belgique, les anciens bassins miniers (Charleroi, Mons, Lens, Douai ... ) . Dans ces zones les plus prcaires / pauvres habitent en campagnes / milieu peri urbain. Bien souvent loin des transports .


La voiture est un marquer social important.
Quand je parle avec les collgues une chose est marquante : les plus riches veulent qu'on pousse l'lectrique. Ils ont les moyens et changent leur voiture rgulirement
les moins riches posent la question de l'hyperconsommation des voitures, pourquoi certains changent leur mercredes avant 100 000 km alors que leur corsa arrive  200 000 km et qu'elle consomme moins que la mercedes?



> "Redvelopper" le train , le bus , le tram , le mtro , d'accord. Par le mme temps en avoir plus dans les petites agglomrations , avec une gratuit. Cette "gratuit" est forcement  financer d'une faon ou d'une autre. Donc on se heurte 
> De la  faire croire qu'une ville comme Mons ou Douai peut avoir autant de TC performant , que Bruxelles ou Paris en plage horaires et qualit de dserte. C'est de l'escroquerie intellectuelle ^^ Dsol. :/


Au lyce j'tais  l'internat et une partie non ngligeable de mes camarades venaient  l'cole en train. Ca fonctionnait plutt bien en terme d'horaires et de budget donc le rseau a exist. Je ne sais pas si c'est encore le cas.
Je devais parfois traverser la ville pour aller faire du sport, on prenait les bus de la ville.

Ca fonctionnait parce qu'il y avait pas mal de gare dans la ville et que les coles taient proches de celles ci et parce que le rseau de bus tait plutt bien foutu.
Les bus coutaient cher, ce qui tait un vrai problme pour certains et la solution des abonnements n'tait pas rentable. Des accords entre l'cole et la ville auraient clairement fait du bien.

J'ai eu une discussion avec des collgues dont un a une voiture lectrique.
Certains qui veulent acheter des voitures lectriques ont des problmes d'assurance : les assurances refusent d'assurer une voiture lectrique gare en intrieur. Il n'a pas d'explication sur la raison.
Nous nous demandions si toutes les voitures lectriques ont le problme des Tesla : on ne sait pas teindre les batteries qui brulent, on doit attendre que l'ensemble du combustible brule (environ 4h)

Si c'est la cas on est face  un autre gros problme technique et d'usage :
La voiture lectrique est surtout pertinente en milieu urbain avec des distances parcourues relativement faibles
Mais il est quasiment impossible de la gare dans ce milieu.
Quid du risque d'interdiction des parkings sous terrain aux vhicules lectriques aprs le premier feu mal contenu. (un des facteur d'chec du GPL)

----------


## ONTAYG

> L
> Certains qui veulent acheter des voitures lectriques ont des problmes d'assurance : les assurances refusent d'assurer une voiture lectrique gare en intrieur.


Je n'ai jamais eu de problme avec l'assurance de ce cot l, et j'en suis  ma deuxime zoe.




> La voiture lectrique est surtout pertinente en milieu urbain avec des distances parcourues relativement faibles


En rural aussi. J'habite  la campagne  25 km de mon travail en ville donc 50 km par jour avec 80 % de routes dpartementales.

Souvent les personnes dans le rural possde un endroit proche de la maison pour garer sa voiture ce qui permet d'installer une prise Green Up (250 )Souvent les personnes dans le rural possde un cumulus et souvent des heures creuses de nuit, ce qui permet de recharger la nuit.

Je pense dans ce cas la voiture lectrique est une bonne solution facile  vivre et utiliser.

----------


## Escapetiger

Salut,

Juste l'envie de vous faire partager une vision d'avenir - je ne sais pas si je verrais cette rvolution technologique de mon vivant applique & abordable _(dmocratise)_ pour les vhicules et autres moyens de locomotion de Madame & Monsieur Toutlemonde comme - par exemple - le turbo en Formule 1 (_thermique_) en son temps ...



Drag Race: Formula E Car vs Cheetah

Rfrences Wikipedia :
Gupard _(Cheetah en anglais)_Jean-ric Vergne

----------


## Ryu2000

> Toutes les comparaisons que j ai pu trouver portent sur des vhicules qui ne sont pas identiques et une conduite diffrentes. A l lectrique on roule ppre dans une voiture lgre... Alors qu en thermique on roule  130 dans une voiture style suv.


C'est bizarre, parce qu'il existe des SUV lectrique.
SUV lectriques : Tous les modles et leurs prix

Il existe des voitures lectriques lourdes (forcment il y une batterie gante) :
Tesla Model S



> Poids  vide : 2 069  2 162 kg


Il y a des voitures lectriques qui acclrent vraiment vite :
La Tesla Model S Plaid bat un nouveau record de vitesse, elle passe de 0  100 km/h en 1,98s !




> Un rifter pour une famille nombreuse affich a 280km d autonomie contre 800 ou 900 sur la version thermique... Les familles apprcieront les dparts en vacances.


De toute faon les familles n'auront plus le budget pour aller en vacances.
Il faut dj russir  se loger, se nourrir, se chauffer avant de penser  la voiture. En 2035 ce sera peut-tre difficile.
Le futur c'est : rcession, hyperinflation. 

Et les riches habitent peut-tre  moins de 280 km d'un aroport  ::P: 

D'ailleurs en parlant de riche, a me rappelle un tweet :



> https://twitter.com/realmarcel1/stat...85713741135872
> Dans Le Parisien daujourdhui, on dcouvre Catherine qui a *fait le tour des stations service avec sa voiture lectrique* pour trouver un endroit pour remplir le rservoir de son Porsche Cayenne.
> Cest beau la sobrit bourgeoise #penurie


Je ne partage pas l'extrait de l'article.




> Les constructeurs ne sont pas encourag  dvelopper un modle thermique plus respectueux. Hors ils connaissent la techno et je suis sur qu un vhicule de 700kg ils savent faire...a s appelle une ax, et si c est pour rouler  110km/h sans acclration... a consomme pas grand chose.


On ne peut plus produire des voitures lgre comme l'AX  cause des normes  ::(: 

Une voiture sans permis a fait 400 kg, mais a ne va qu' 45 km/h je crois.



Peut-tre que 700 kg pour 130 km/h c'est jouable, je sais pas.




> L avantage de bout en bout de l lectrique tant pertinent en France...


La France ne produit pas suffisamment d'lectricit aujourd'hui, alors qu'il n'y a pas encore des centaines de milliers de voitures lectriques.
La Suisse suspendue au sort nuclaire franais



> EDF doit rouvrir 20 centrales atomiques cet automne, de quoi rduire les risques de pnurie de courant cet hiver dans lHexagone et les pays voisins. *Mais le fournisseur nest pas rput pour la fiabilit de ses prvisions*, qui tablent sur une production faible


LAllemagne va prolonger deux centrales nuclaires et pointe la France du doigt



> Comme dbut septembre, cest au ministre allemand de lconomie, lcologiste Robert Habeck, quest revenue la tche dannoncer cette dcision. Pour assurer lapprovisionnement nergtique en Allemagne,  la centrale Isar 2 (prs de Munich) et celle de Neckarwestheim (sud-ouest) vont probablement rester branches au premier trimestre 2023 , *en raison de  la situation en France plus mauvaise que prvue* , a-t-il dit lors dune confrence de presse.


Tiens c'est marrant on entend moins parler des oliennes et des panneaux solaires en ce moment.  ::ptdr:: 

=====
Est-ce que vous avez parlez de la pollution engendr par la fabrication d'une voiture lectrique ?
Il y a des histoires d'extractions de terres rares. (nodyme, cobalt, graphite, lithium, etc)
Il y a des histoires de transport entre les usines. (a part en Chine et a revient)
Il y a des histoires d'nergie pendant la fabrication. (four  400C)

=====

Je pense que c'est une connerie de dvelopper des voitures  batterie.
Il vaudrait mieux travailler sur des moteurs qui utilisent de l'hydrogne et en parallle crer des racteurs nuclaires destins  produire de l'hydrogne.
C'est un paris sur l'avenir, mais  mon avis la probabilit que l'hydrogne prenne de l'importance dans le futur est leve.

Normalement c'est le plan :
 France 2030  : Emmanuel Macron voit dans le nuclaire  une technologie d'avenir 



> Le prsident de la Rpublique a annonc mardi un investissement de 1 milliard d'euros pour  dvelopper des technologies de rupture  et notamment des  petits racteurs nuclaires . Emmanuel Macron vise galement une meilleure gestion des dchets et *la production en France d'un hydrogne d'origine nuclaire.*


Il y a des pays qui aimeraient bien acheter de l'lectricit Franaise (parce qu'elle est dcarbone), donc il faut en produire beaucoup plus.
Ce serait bien d'exporter quelque chose, a ferait rentrer de l'argent dans les caisses.
L'Allemagne dpendait de l'nergie russe, dans le futur si elle pouvait dpendre de l'nergie Franaise ce serait cool pour la France.  ::frenchy:: 
On pourrait vendre de l'lectricit et de l'hydrogne  plusieurs pays.

----------


## ONTAYG

Bon si Ryu se mle  la discussion on est mal barr  ::lol:: 

Et hop un blacklist de plus, car en Russie vu que tu l'aimes pour parler voiture lectrique et pas ici, eux ils roulent au gaz.

----------


## Erviewthink

> C'est bizarre, parce qu'il existe des SUV lectrique.
> SUV lectriques : Tous les modles et leurs prix
> 
> Il existe des voitures lectriques lourdes (forcment il y une batterie gante) :
> Tesla Model S
> 
> 
> Il y a des voitures lectriques qui acclrent vraiment vite :
> La Tesla Model S Plaid bat un nouveau record de vitesse, elle passe de 0  100 km/h en 1,98s !
> ...


Donc toi tu veux convertir de l'lectricit venant des centrales nuclaires en hydrogne ? 

Dire que l'hydrogne est le futur c'est vraiment ne rien connatre aux nergies.

Non personne ne va gaspiller de l'lectricit fabrique avec du nuclaire pour fabriquer de l'hydrogne.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Donc toi tu veux convertir de l'lectricit venant des centrales nuclaires en hydrogne ?


Ce n'est pas mon ide.
C'est juste que le moyen le plus efficace de produire de l'hydrogne c'est d'utiliser un racteur nuclaire spcialement conu pour produire de l'hydrogne.

Bien plus quune source dlectricit



> Par exemple, si seulement 4 % de lhydrogne actuellement produit ltaient  laide de llectronuclaire, les missions de dioxyde de carbone pourraient dj tre rduites de 60 millions de tonnes par an , explique Ibrahim Khamis.  *Et si la production dhydrogne reposait entirement sur llectronuclaire, ce sont alors 500 millions de tonnes dmissions de dioxyde de carbone que nous pourrions liminer chaque anne.* 
> 
> En combinant des racteurs nuclaires de puissance avec une usine de production dhydrogne, il est possible de constituer un systme de cognration qui permette de produire efficacement de llectricit et de lhydrogne. Pour pouvoir produire de lhydrogne, un tel systme doit tre quip soit dun dispositif dlectrolyse, soit de composants permettant la mise en uvre de processus thermochimiques. Llectrolyse est une technique qui consiste  gnrer un courant lectrique continu pour dcomposer des molcules deau en hydrogne et en oxygne. Llectrolyse de leau liquide seffectue  des tempratures relativement basses, entre 80 et 120 C, alors que llectrolyse de la vapeur deau requiert des tempratures nettement plus leves, ce qui rend cette dernire mthode bien plus efficiente. *tant donn que llectrolyse de la vapeur deau exige un apport thermique denviron 700  950 C, elle pourrait constituer une technique idale pour lintgration dans des centrales nuclaires dotes de racteurs avancs  haute temprature.*


La France veut produire un "hydrogne propre"  partir du nuclaire, avec l'Allemagne



> Bruno Le Maire s'affirme "dfenseur du nuclaire"
> *voquant la possibilit que la France produise son propre "hydrogne propre"  partir de son lectricit nuclaire*, le ministre a en outre raffirm que celle-ci gardait "toute sa pertinence" sur le long terme.
> 
> "Je suis un dfenseur du nuclaire. Comme beaucoup de scientifiques beaucoup plus chevronns que moi le sont parce que le nuclaire n'met pas de CO2 et qu'aujourd'hui [il] a deux avantages : [il] nous permet d'tre l'un des pays qui met le moins de CO2 pour sa production d'lectricit et a nous garantit quelque chose dont tout le monde parle matin midi et soir, a nous garantit notre indpendance", a-t-il dit.


L c'est super long, alors je ne vais pas tout citer, mais vous devriez aller le lire (Rapport d'information de MM. Daniel GREMILLET, Jean-Pierre MOGA et Jean-Jacques MICHAU, fait au nom de la commission des affaires conomiques) :
Nuclaire et hydrogne : l'urgence d'agir



> III. POUR UN NUCLAIRE PLUS DIVERS, PLUS INNOVANT ET PLUS PROPRE
> A. SAISIR L'OCCASION DE LA RELANCE DU NUCLAIRE POUR FAVORISER UNE PRODUCTION MASSIVE D'HYDROGNE BAS-CARBONE, AUX CTS DE CELUI RENOUVELABLE
> 
> Les rapporteurs estiment crucial que de saisir l'occasion de la relance de l'nergie nuclaire pour favoriser une production massive d'hydrogne bas-carbone, aux cts de celui renouvelable.
> 
> Selon France Hydrogne,  un programme de relance du nuclaire en France pourrait se lier  une politique de production domestique d'hydrogne dcarbon , d'autant que  l'augmentation du taux d'utilisation du parc nuclaire franais d'une moyenne de 70 % ces dernires annes  80 % d'ici 2030 pourrait fournir l'lectricit supplmentaire ncessaire pour faire fonctionner la totalit de la capacit d'lectrolyse de 6,5 GW vise par le pays d'ici  2030 .
> 
> Aussi une production domestique d'hydrogne, issue de l'nergie nuclaire, doit-elle tre prfre  la production d'hydrogne fossile (comme au Royaume-Uni) ou  l'importation d'hydrogne renouvelable (comme en Allemagne). Cette filire tant encore mergente, il faut toutefois veiller  la baisse des cots,  la cohrence des projets et  la maturit des technologies.
> 
> ...





> Dire que l'hydrogne est le futur c'est vraiment ne rien connatre aux nergies.


Vous verrez bien en 2050.
- On ne veut plus utiliser de ptrole (en 2036 on ne pourra plus acheter un vhicule diesel neuf).
- On ne veut plus importer de l'nergie de Russie
- On ne peut pas remplacer les vhicules  moteur thermique par des des voitures  batteries (il n'y a pas assez de ressources sur terre)

Donc la probabilit que l'hydrogne devienne important dans le futur est lev.
Ce serait cool que la France produise l'hydrogne le moins cher du monde et le plus propre du monde, grce au nuclaire. Comme a la France pourrait en exporter normment.
J'espre qu'il n'y aura pas une loi de l'UE comme il existe pour EDF actuellement. EDF est contraint de vendre des MWh  perte, puis d'en acheter hors de prix sur les marchs.

 France 2030  : Emmanuel Macron voit dans le nuclaire  une technologie d'avenir  



> Le prsident de la Rpublique a annonc mardi un investissement de 1 milliard d'euros pour  dvelopper des technologies de rupture  et notamment des  petits racteurs nuclaires . Emmanuel Macron vise galement une meilleure gestion des dchets et* la production en France d'un hydrogne d'origine nuclaire.*

----------


## ONTAYG

> C'est juste que le moyen le plus efficace de produire de l'hydrogne c'est d'utiliser un racteur nuclaire spcialement conu pour produire de l'hydrogne.


Sauf qu'il faut une infrastructure phnomnale pour acheminer cette hydrogne partout en france.




> - On ne veut plus utiliser de ptrole (en 2036 on ne pourra plus acheter un vhicule diesel neuf).


C'est dj le cas pour de nombreuses marques




> - On ne peut pas remplacer les vhicules  moteur thermique par des des voitures  batteries (il n'y a pas assez de ressources sur terre)


Les nouvelles gnration de batteries vont permettre un recyclage  90 % et la rutilisation de matriaux comme le lithium, donc contrairement au ptrole qui est perdu une fois pour toute.

ONTAYG

----------


## pmithrandir

Et au del de cela... Je pense que les batteries actuelles vivent leur dernires dcennies.

Quand on voit les recherches en court sur les supercondensateur... On s'approche de cas d'usage pertinent.

Une voiture avec 150km d'autonomie qui peut se recharger en quelques secondes... a peut sembler pertinent en ville, et mme sur une traverse du pays. S'arrter 5min toutes les 45 min... C'est peut tre mieux que 30 min de charge toutes les 3h.

----------


## Ryu2000

> infrastructure phnomnale pour acheminer cette hydrogne


Est-ce que ce sera vraiment plus compliqu que pour l'essence  notre poque ?
Quand il n'y a pas de grve, quasiment toutes les stations services de France proposent de l'essence et du diesel.




> C'est dj le cas pour de nombreuses marques


Il y a des constructeurs qui font des trucs cool, comme par exemple la Toyota Yaris GR.

Et les constructeurs qui ne font pas beaucoup de vhicules comme Lamborghini pourront toujours vendre des vhicules thermique aprs 2040. Les riches pourront toujours rouler  l'essence.
On vous explique pourquoi Ferrari (et d'autres marques de luxe) pourraient continuer  vendre des voitures thermiques aprs 2035



> Un amendement a t vot au Parlement europen grce au lobbying de certains lus italiens. Ce dernier cre des exceptions  la rgle gnrale pour les constructeurs qui produisent peu de vhicules.





> Les nouvelles gnration de batteries vont permettre un recyclage  90 %


J'attends de voir a
Et de toute faon a ne change pas le problme que pour construire une batterie il faut des matriaux rares et polluant  extraire.




> S'arrter 5min toutes les 45 min...


C'est toujours moins bien qu'une Diesel. Le plein doit me prendre 2 minutes et j'ai 1000 km d'autonomie.
Peut-tre qu'avec l'hydrogne ce sera la mme chose.

Quoi qu'il arrive il faudra plus d'lectricit, donc plus de racteur nuclaire. ( moins que nos niveaux de vies chutent drastiquement  cause de la crise conomique)
Quitte  faire, autant utiliser des racteurs nuclaires pour produire de l'hydrogne.

----------


## totozor

> Les nouvelles gnration de batteries vont permettre un recyclage  90 % et la rutilisation de matriaux comme le lithium, donc contrairement au ptrole qui est perdu une fois pour toute.


L'nergie dpense pour les recharger est "perdue" de toute faon.
La batterie pour le recyclage ne doit pas tre compare au ptrole mais au rservoir qui est loin d'etre la proccupation principale pour la mise  dispotion des voitures.

----------


## micka132

> Une voiture avec 150km d'autonomie qui peut se recharger en quelques secondes...


Faut voir si c'est possible pour le rseau lectrique actuel. Il doit falloir une puissance appele assez importante pour un tel rsultat. Quelques voitures qui se court aprs OK, mais si on imagine le parc actuel thermique en lectrique dans ce mode je pense que cela va ncessit quelques ajustements! Lesquels? Aucune ide si quelqu'un  des articles sur ce thme a m'intresse!

----------


## ONTAYG

> Est-ce que ce sera vraiment plus compliqu que pour l'essence  notre poque ?


On stock pas de la mme manire un produit  l'tat gazeux, et pour que l'hydrogne soit liquide il faut le refroidir.

Donc 2 choses compltement diffrentes.

----------


## BenoitM

Pour l'hydrogne il y avait ce reportage https://www.rtbf.be/auvio/detail_hyd...que?id=2943576

----------


## pmithrandir

> Faut voir si c'est possible pour le rseau lectrique actuel. Il doit falloir une puissance appele assez importante pour un tel rsultat. Quelques voitures qui se court aprs OK, mais si on imagine le parc actuel thermique en lectrique dans ce mode je pense que cela va ncessit quelques ajustements! Lesquels? Aucune ide si quelqu'un  des articles sur ce thme a m'intresse!


De ce que j'ai compris, il y a des condensateurs dans les bornes de recharges qui permettent de fournir la puissance lors de la charge.

----------


## Ryu2000

> pour que l'hydrogne soit liquide il faut le refroidir.


Je ne pense pas que ce soit un problme.

Air Liquide mise sur lhydrogne pour dcarboner lconomie



> Toutefois, il faut de llectricit en amont, et donc  produire assez dnergie renouvelable , prcise Matthieu Giard. Cest pourquoi Air Liquide dveloppe par exemple des partenariats pour la construction de champs doliennes, en sengageant  acheter llectricit une fois produite.  *Heureusement quil y a du nuclaire bas carbone*  ajoute-t-il, les ENR ntant effectivement pas suffisantes car elles ne fournissent pas une nergie constante. Une fois produit, lhydrogne doit tre stock, par la compression du gaz ou sa liqufaction. *Le groupe prcise que lhydrogne liquide est 853 fois plus dense que celui  pression ambiante et peut tre transport en grande quantit, mais un dsavantage est quil demeure trs couteux en nergie.*
> (...)
> Alors que 90% des importations mondiales se font par bateaux, le transport maritime sera videmment concern par lhydrogne, *qui procure  une nergie puissante permettant de parcourir de longue distances , contrairement aux batteries, trop lourdes*. Ces dernires seront probablement davantage utilises dans les petites voitures, ce qui na pas empch Air Liquide dinaugurer en mai une usine au Nevada produisant 30 tonnes dhydrogne liquide chaque jour, avec pour objectif dalimenter 40.000 vhicules  pile combustible dans la rgion.


Avec les futurs racteurs nuclaires on aura suffisamment d'nergie pour produire de l'hydrogne liquide.

----------


## ONTAYG

Personnellement je pense que l'hydrogne peut tre intressant pour de grosses infrastructures (Aroport, port) o on ne ravitaille que l.
Mais pas pour le transport, le cot serait beaucoup trop important.

----------


## Ryu2000

Les voitures lectriques c'est trop cher (surtout si on les fabrique en France), il y a des chances pour que dans les futurs les franais achtent des voitures lectriques chinoises.
Carlos Tavares dnonce la politique du  tout-lectrique 



> Mais proposer des voitures  moins de 20 000 euros (hors bonus) dans les trois  cinq prochaines annes est improbable  et elles ne seront certainement pas fabriques en France !  a lanc Carlos Tavares.


L'UE fait un truc :
 Lamendement europen tera  lhydrogne sa pertinence pour rduire nos missions de gaz  effet de serre 



> Le Parlement europen a vot un amendement permettant de qualifier de  renouvelable  lhydrogne produit avec de llectricit qui ne le serait pas. Une triple menace  climatique, financire et industrielle  pour lUnion europenne, soulignent, dans une tribune pour  Le Monde , trois responsables du Commissariat  lnergie atomique et aux nergies renouvelables (CEA).
> (...)
> Cet amendement tend  un trimestre lcart temporel maximal entre la production dlectricit renouvelable et la production dhydrogne par lectrolyse de leau. Ainsi, *il rend possible le fait de qualifier de  renouvelable  de lhydrogne produit en labsence de vent ou de soleil si,  un moment dans le trimestre, de llectricit olienne ou solaire a t injecte sur le rseau*. Comme llectricit se stocke mal, ce nest pas ncessairement de llectricit renouvelable que consommera en pratique llectrolyseur, mais bien llectricit disponible  ce moment, potentiellement produite par dautres moyens, notamment fossiles (charbon ou gaz).


Bon aprs si tu ne fais fonctionner les lectrolyseurs que lorsque le rseau reoit de lnergie renouvelable, ils vont pas tourner souvent ^^

----------


## ONTAYG

> Les voitures lectriques c'est trop cher


Oui et non.

En fait il faut raisonner dornavant diffremment, il faut voir l'achat d'un vhicule dans son ensemble : prix du vhicule + consommation + entretien + assurance

Actuellement une personne qui roule en thermique  un vhicule qui lui cot environ 13  pour 100 km soit pour 10 000 km par an 1 300 
Une personne qui a un VE style Zoe, avec une charge  domicile 3  pour 100 km donc pour 10 000 soit 300  pour un an.

Donc un delta de 1 000  soit 83  par mois + une assurance moins cher + un entretien moins cher.

Donc en me basant sur cela si j'achte un thermique qui me cote 217  par mois en mensualit je peux acheter une lectrique qui me cote 300  par mois.

C'est un exemple, mais pour montrer qu'il faut voir un prix du vhicules dans son ensemble sur quelques annes.

ONTAYG

----------


## Jon Shannow

Tu oublies, dans ton calcul, le remplacement des batteries qui cotent une blinde.  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Oui et non.


Je paraphrasais le patron de Stellantis :



> *On ne peut pas rester sur le dogme du vhicule lectrique pour tous, parce qu'il est trop cher* , a lanc lundi Carlos Tavares, le directeur gnral de Stellantis, le groupe issu de la fusion de Peugeot-Citron et Fiat-Chrysler.


De toute faon pour l'instant il est impossible d'avoir le recule ncessaire.
On voit  quoi peut ressembler une voiture Diesel qui a 20 ans et 250 000 km, mais pour l'lectrique on ne sait pas encore.
Il est possible que la batterie devienne de moins en moins performante avec le temps.

En plus les batteries lithium-ion ont des inconvnients, par exemple elles se vident plus vite quand il fait moins de 0C (ou plus de 45C mais c'est plus rare).

----------


## ONTAYG

> Tu oublies, dans ton calcul, le remplacement des batteries qui cotent une blinde.


Tout comme un moteur qui serre, les batteries s'amliorent dans le temps.

Ma premire Zo (c'est ma deuxime) roule toujours avec la mme batterie car je connais son propritaire elle  8 ans et 95 000 km sans soucis.
C'est comme une thermique qui peut lcher  tout moment.

L'important pour les batteries est de limiter les charges rapides, je sais que cette batterie ne fait que des charges lentes tous les 2  3 jours.

Par contre ce qui ne cote pas une blinde c'est la vidange (il n'y en a pas) les freins, car si on conduit correctement une lectrique pas de freins  refaire (moi ils taient encore nickel en 4 ans).

ONTAYG

----------


## ONTAYG

> En plus les batteries lithium-ion ont des inconvnients, par exemple elles se vident plus vite quand il fait moins de 0C.


Ma Zoe 350 km l'hiver et 420 km l't et elle couche dehors, elle a pass un t, un hiver et un t, le deuxime t toujours aussi fringante que le premier  ::):

----------


## pmithrandir

En fait, je pense que l'on est assez facilement d'accord pour dire que l'lectrique peut remplacer beaucoup d'usage, en particulier pour les trajets quotidiens de 1 a 4 personnes en ville.

a reprsente la grande majorit de nos cas d'usage.

L o les voitures lectriques ne suivent pas, c'est
Les longs trajets ( problme de recharge si on gnralis puisque l'on ne peut pas stocker facilement)
Les rgions accidentes. Les 7km de monte vers un village de montagne me consomme facilement 2 a 3 l au lieu de un demi litre avec ma thermique. L lectrique... a parat pas le plus simple. Surtout que pour recharger c'est complexe aussi en haut.
Les logements non quipes de prises lectriques. Quand on a ni garage quip et que l'on est dans un immeuble... On est coinc. a va changer mais aujourd'hui c'est pas possible.
Les familles nombreuses. Seuls les plus grosses voitures transportent 3 enfants dans leurs siges auto. Voiture qui sont lourdes et donc pas efficaces en lectrique. Mais a peut changer assez vite. 10cm, c'est ce qui manquait sur ma berline pour que a rentre correctement. On est pas dans quelque chose d'irrealisable.

Mais ces cas l... Reprsente pas la majorit de notre consommation.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Pierre, tu oublies aussi les dparts en vacances avec caravanes. J'imagine mme pas ! Tu recharges pendant 8 heures tous les 20 km !  ::mouarf:: 

Et, pour les dparts en vacances, comment on fait ? Quand on voir le monde sur les aires de repos, et les files d'attente alors que le plein se fait en quelques minutes, s'il faut plusieurs heures par vhicules... On n'est pas sorti de la station, et il va falloir prvoir 8 ou  9 semaines de vacances...  ::ptdr::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pierre, tu oublies aussi les dparts en vacances avec caravanes.


De toute faon c'est bientt fini a.
Nos modes de vie sont en train de changer, les gens ont de moins en moins d'argent  utiliser dans les loisirs.
Les prix augmentent et les salaires ne suivent pas.
De plus en plus de famille n'auront pas assez d'argent  bruler dans des vacances et il faudrait tre compltement irresponsable pour emprunter de l'argent pour partir en vacances.

Inflation : "Il y aura des dparts en vacances plus proches de chez soi, pour moins longtemps et pour moins cher", selon une spcialiste



> Plus d'un Franais sur deux prvoit de partir en vacances cet t, mais un quart des futurs vacanciers prvoient un budget moindre que celui de l'an dernier.


Quelque part c'est positif pour l'cologie que les gens consomment moins et voyagent moins.

a fait 15 ans qu'on est dans une crise conomique et c'est de pire en pire.
En principe l'augmentation du prix de l'nergie devrait provoquer de nombreuses faillites.
Des gens vont se retrouver au chmage, ils auront moins de revenu et feront donc moins de km.

Peut-tre que les gouvernements vont essayer de faire passer l'effondrement pour un choix cologique.
Bref, il ne faut pas essayer de faire ce que tu fais avec une thermique avec une lectrique, il faut changer de vie.

----------


## pmithrandir

effectivement John, j'avais oubli les caravanes et autres camping car. Je ne sais pas quelle est la surconsomation de ces vhicules.

En me renseignant : 
sur un thermique, la surconsomation est de 30%.
En electrique, on est a 100% de plus, 54% a 80km/h

Cela m'amene a plusieurs reflexions : 
 - ce diffrentiel electrique / thermique ne peut s'expliquer que par une surcapacit des vhicules thermiques. Est-ce normal que tous les vhicules soient capable de tracter autant de charge... alors que les usages rels sont presque inexistants. A t'on un probleme de couple moteur trop importante en thermique. 
 - Ou alors, on a vraiment une optimisation des vhicules electriques(aerodynamismes, poids, etc...) dont ne bnficient pas les vhicules thermiques. Cela expliquerai que ds que l'on sort de cette configuration optimise, on surconsomme beaucoup. Quid alors des performances d'un vhicule thermique avec ces 2 optimisations...


Pour les dparts en vacances, je pense que l'on est totalement dans une impossibilit technique. Seuls les batteries inter changeables ou les condensateurs pourraient permettre une gnralisation. En encore, jusqu'a ce que le stock de batterie soit vide ou que les rserves de la stations en puissance immdiates soient  sec.


En effet, on oublie souvent, mais si on est capable de faire de la charge rapide, c'est en utilisant 2 techniques : 
 - des liaisons plus grosses, tout simplement on tire un amprage plus fort  un instant T. C'est la solution de charge pour un vhicule  domicile. Les cables sont prvus pour supporter cette charge dans la maison. Chez vous une prise normale est en 2.5mm de cuivre. Une prise rapide sera en 6mm (comme une plaque de cuisson). En gnral, un logement est reli en 10mm ou 16mm. Vous imaginez la taille des cables d'une station service si il y a 100 bornes de recharges en instantan.
 - Des liaisons plus faible, et localement un systme de stockage qui va permettre d'accumuler de l'energie massivement. Par exemple des supercondensateur. C'est la techno qu'on a dans les bornes de recharges Tesla. Et quand c'est vide, faut attendre que ca se remplisse... ou utiliser la puissance en entre du supercondensateur.

----------


## ONTAYG

Salut,

Surtout que des vhicules ne peuvent pas tirer un simple remorque, c'est par exemple le cas de la Zo, mme s'il y en a qui ont fait des magouilles c'est interdit car ce n'est pas permis par rapport  la carte grise.

Effectivement, je pense que le tractage est un des gros cueils des VE.

----------


## Ryu2000

Les inconvnients des vhicules lectriques viennent de la batterie.
Dans le futur on utilisera de l'hydrogne, on aura donc les avantages des 2 mondes.

L'industrie a encore 13 ans pour tre prte.
En 13 ans il y a moyen de fabriquer des racteurs nuclaires et des usines de production d'hydrogne, ainsi que de dvelopper des voitures qui utilisent de l'hydrogne.

Bien plus quune source dlectricit - La production nuclaire dhydrogne au service dun avenir bas carbone



> *En combinant des racteurs nuclaires de puissance avec une usine de production dhydrogne*, il est possible de constituer un systme de cognration qui permette de produire efficacement de llectricit et de lhydrogne. Pour pouvoir produire de lhydrogne, un tel systme doit tre quip soit dun dispositif dlectrolyse, soit de composants permettant la mise en uvre de processus thermochimiques. Llectrolyse est une technique qui consiste  gnrer un courant lectrique continu pour dcomposer des molcules deau en hydrogne et en oxygne. Llectrolyse de leau liquide seffectue  des tempratures relativement basses, entre 80 et 120 C, alors que llectrolyse de la vapeur deau requiert des tempratures nettement plus leves, ce qui rend cette dernire mthode bien plus efficiente. tant donn que *llectrolyse de la vapeur deau exige un apport thermique denviron 700  950 C, elle pourrait constituer une technique idale pour lintgration dans des centrales nuclaires dotes de racteurs avancs  haute temprature.*

----------


## Jon Shannow

Ne pas oublier que les batteries au Lithium restent dangereuses...

cf les bus Bollor

Tout cela ne prsage rien de bon.

Alors, certes avec le temps, on va amliorer les choses toutefois, le prtexte cologique des vhicules lectriques est compltement erron.
Il serait plus honnte de dire que ces vhicules polluent moins CHEZ NOUS que les vhicules thermiques. En fait on dplace la pollution vers les pays producteurs de lithium. Mais, au final, je pense que ces vhicules sont plus polluants, mais comme la pollution n'est pas chez nous, c'est cool. Toutefois, le drglement climatique n'est pas local mais mondial et la pollution que l'on cr pour extraire le lithium  l'autre bout du monde a autant de consquence pour le climat que celle de nos vhicules thermiques. ::calim2::

----------


## pmithrandir

il semble qu'en fait, mme sur son cycle de vie complet, un vhicule electrique puisse etre plus bnfique qu'un thermique.

Mais, cela dans quelques cas : 
vhicule petit ou moyenbatterie de taille modesteelectricit bas carbone.


Donc le suv electrique, mauvaise ide.
les pays qui produisent avec du petrole ou du gaz... encore pire.

Mais il y a un autre dfi en cours, la course pour obtenir la position de rfrence / numro 1 sur ce nouveau march.
Des pays n'y vont que pour un objectif commercial, et s'en foutent que ca pollue 3 ou 4 fois plus. Leur objectif est uniquement d'tre en position de force lorsque ce march sera mature.

----------


## ONTAYG

> Ne pas oublier que les batteries au Lithium restent dangereuses...
> 
> cf les bus Bollor


Je suis le monde la Zo car c'est ma deuxime et je n'ai pas de souvenir de cela, alors qu'il y en plus que de bus Bollor, donc un problme localis.

Vous croyez pas que l'hydrogne ne serait pas plus dangereux ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je suis le monde la Zo car c'est ma deuxime et je n'ai pas de souvenir de cela, alors qu'il y en plus que de bus Bollor, donc un problme localis.
> 
> Vous croyez pas que l'hydrogne ne serait pas plus dangereux ?


La Zo c'est bien quand t'es en ville ou au bord d'une agglomration. 
En fait, cette ide de la voiture lectrique pour tous, c'est une ide typique de la Macronie, une ide de bobos parisiens compltement dconnects de la ralit de la vie dans 95% du reste de la France.  ::roll::

----------


## Ryu2000

Les feux de voitures lectriques, un nouveau dfi pour les pompiers



> Il faut en gnral beaucoup plus deau, entre 11 350 litres et 30 300 litres environ selon un guide prpar par Tesla  lattention des premiers secours. Ce qui nest pas forcment facile dans les zones rurales o il ny a pas de bouches dincendie.
> 
> *Il est aussi frquent que des batteries prennent  nouveau feu plusieurs heures, voire plusieurs jours, aprs lincident initial,  cause dun phnomne dit  demballement thermique * qui peut se produire dans les batteries lithium-ion endommages. Tesla recommande de surveiller la temprature des batteries pendant au moins 24 heures aprs un feu.
> 
>  Les pompiers sont habitus aux risques  lis  llectricit, remarque Michael Gorin de la NFPA.  Mais pas dans une voiture.


Une voiture lectrique accidente prend feu  la fourrire, les pompiers compltement impuissants



> Mais si les incendies de vhicules lectriques sont plus mdiatiss, c'est en grande partie  cause des batteries lithium-ion - trs inflammables - qui rendent les feux incontrlables.
> 
> En effet, elles sont responsables de la majorit des incendies. Et elles ne prviennent pas... *Les feux se dclenchent de faon trs soudaine, y compris lorsque le vhicule est  l'arrt, moteur coup.*
> 
> Lorsque le processus d'emballement thermique se dclenche, la combustion peut durer des heures, et mme lorsqu'il semble teint, le feu peut repartir.


Voitures lectriques : cet  emballement thermique  qui alarme les pompiers



> Ncessitant des dizaines de milliers de litres deau pour lteindre, un feu de batteries peut reprendre plusieurs jours aprs son extinction apparente.


=====
Peut-tre que des rvolutions technologique auront lieu dans le domaine des batteries d'ici  2035 et qu'elles seront moins nfaste pour l'environnement et moins dangereuses en cas d'incendie.
Ou peut-tre que d'autres technologies plus adaptes remplaceront les batteries.  :8-):

----------


## pmithrandir

> La Zo c'est bien quand t'es en ville ou au bord d'une agglomration. 
> En fait, cette ide de la voiture lectrique pour tous, c'est une ide typique de la Macronie, une ide de bobos parisiens compltement dconnects de la ralit de la vie dans 95% du reste de la France.


enfin, la zoe, elle a qd meme 300km d'autonomie reelle. Ca couvre les besoins quotidiens de 98% de la population franaise.

On ne parle pas d'une voiture qui ferait 50km qui excluerait beaucoup de monde.

mme partir en vacance ca reste possible avec ce niveau d'autonomie.

----------


## ONTAYG

> La Zo c'est bien quand t'es en ville ou au bord d'une agglomration. 
> En fait, cette ide de la voiture lectrique pour tous, c'est une ide typique de la Macronie, une ide de bobos parisiens compltement dconnects de la ralit de la vie dans 95% du reste de la France.


Ma Zo de dernire gnration oscille entre 350 et 420 km en fonction de la saison, je vais 50 km par jour avec un mixte route dpartemental et ville.
Ce Week-end 300 km sans sourciller.

D'abord ma premire Zo je l'ai eu avant la macronie comme tu dis.

Tu te fais de fausses ides,  part pour les familles nombreuses je ne vois pas l'intrt d'avoir des SUV etc.. la Zoe fait le taf, et pour partir en vacances une ou 2 fois par an il faut planifier mais cela se fait trs bien.

ONTAYG

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour,




> De plus en plus de famille n'auront pas assez d'argent  bruler dans des vacances et il faudrait tre compltement irresponsable pour emprunter de l'argent pour partir en vacances.


On s'alarme des mnages qui empruntent de trop au risque de finir fich  la banque .

Par contre cela ne choque personne que l'tat emprunte de manire folle.

Qu'on ne me sorte pas "l'interdiction" de comparaison de mnage / tat. L'tat est une collectivit 4XL , le mnage un collectivit 4XS . Les 2 se doivent d'tre raisonnable dans leur emprunt (ce que n'est pas l'tat franais). 




> Je suis le monde la Zo car c'est ma deuxime et je n'ai pas de souvenir de cela, alors qu'il y en plus que de bus Bollor, donc un problme localis.
> 
> Vous croyez pas que l'hydrogne ne serait pas plus dangereux ?


L'hydrogne est explosif . Donc le transport est trs risqu.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ma Zo de dernire gnration oscille entre 350 et 420 km en fonction de la saison, je vais 50 km par jour avec un mixte route dpartemental et ville.
> Ce Week-end 300 km sans sourciller.
> 
> D'abord ma premire Zo je l'ai eu avant la macronie comme tu dis.
> 
> Tu te fais de fausses ides,  part pour les familles nombreuses je ne vois pas l'intrt d'avoir des SUV etc.. la Zoe fait le taf, et pour partir en vacances une ou 2 fois par an il faut planifier mais cela se fait trs bien.
> 
> ONTAYG


Le problme n'est pas la Macronie, mais le fait que ce genre de rflexion est propre aux bobos colos parisiens qui constituent en grande partie EELV. Macron est juste un opportuniste qui ce sert de ces a****is...
Ensuite, qu'est-ce que tu appelles "famille nombreuse" ? Parce que un couple avec un enfant, dans une Zoe pour partir en vacances... J'ai un doute ! La Zo, c'est l'quivalent de la Twingo. J'ai une Twingo, je ne m'imaginerais pas partir en vacances avec...  ::mouarf:: 
Ensuite, 420 km, c'est ridicule pour partir en vacances. On habite Rennes, on aime changer d'air pendant les vacances. Alors, c'est caravane vers la montagne (Pyrennes, Alpes). T'imagines avec une Zo !  ::ptdr::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Par contre cela ne choque personne que l'tat emprunte de manire folle.


Il y a des conomistes qui s'en inquitent, mais on ne les voit pas dans les mdias mainstreams.
Il est judicieux de sortir son argent des banques, pour plusieurs raisons.




> La Zo, c'est l'quivalent de la Twingo.


Du coup il y a moyen de mettre un couple  l'avant, 3 enfants  l'arrire, et les bagages dans le coffre.
Si ils partent une semaine a passe.

Et peut-tre que les parisiens fans d'EELV/LREM partent en vacances en avion, donc ils n'ont peut-tre pas besoin d'une grosse voiture.

====
Forum Zo :
Zoe comme voiture de famille



> On vient d'essayer! Nos trois enfants et le chien. Ca va bien!

----------


## pmithrandir

> Le problme n'est pas la Macronie, mais le fait que ce genre de rflexion est propre aux bobos colos parisiens qui constituent en grande partie EELV. Macron est juste un opportuniste qui ce sert de ces a****is...
> Ensuite, qu'est-ce que tu appelles "famille nombreuse" ? Parce que un couple avec un enfant, dans une Zoe pour partir en vacances... J'ai un doute ! La Zo, c'est l'quivalent de la Twingo. J'ai une Twingo, je ne m'imaginerais pas partir en vacances avec... 
> Ensuite, 420 km, c'est ridicule pour partir en vacances. On habite Rennes, on aime changer d'air pendant les vacances. Alors, c'est caravane vers la montagne (Pyrennes, Alpes). T'imagines avec une Zo !


pas vraiment.

Une twingo c'est 188l de coffre, une zo 388.

Mon pre a une zo et ca va trs bien jusqu'a 2 enfants. Au dessus ca bloque.
Les 350km d'autonomie , mettons 300 sur autouroute, ca correspond globalement a une pause toutes les 2h30. Ca se planifie plutot bien.

la difficult que tu as, c'est bien la caravane. Mais en mme temps, elle peut se transformer en avantage sur d'autres parce que si ton trajet tarde trop, tu peux toujours dormir dedans.

----------


## ONTAYG

> Le problme n'est pas la Macronie, mais le fait que ce genre de rflexion est propre aux bobos colos parisiens qui constituent en grande partie EELV. Macron est juste un opportuniste qui ce sert de ces a****is...
> Ensuite, qu'est-ce que tu appelles "famille nombreuse" ? Parce que un couple avec un enfant, dans une Zoe pour partir en vacances... J'ai un doute ! La Zo, c'est l'quivalent de la Twingo. J'ai une Twingo, je ne m'imaginerais pas partir en vacances avec... 
> Ensuite, 420 km, c'est ridicule pour partir en vacances. On habite Rennes, on aime changer d'air pendant les vacances. Alors, c'est caravane vers la montagne (Pyrennes, Alpes). T'imagines avec une Zo !


Ah les apprioris.

Je ne suis pas un bobo ecolo parisien, j'habite  25 kmde Blois  o je travaille et je fais le trajet tous les jours pour aller au travail.
Pour information une Zo n'a rien  voir avec une twingo, et j'ai un coffre plus logeable que la clio de ma femme.
De plus une twingo est homologu pour 4 places et une zo pour 5.

Donc en rsum tu ne connais pas la zo.

Effectivement la zo n'est pas adapte pour une caravane je le conois mais beaucoup de familles ont 2 voitures, et donc la zoe en deuxime voiture c'est idal, et pour les longs trajets on a la clio hybride de madame qui est une pure merveille et qui consomme 4.1 au 100

----------


## Ryu2000

> et donc la zoe en deuxime voiture c'est idal


Voil, aujourd'hui il est difficile de se passer d'un moteur thermique.

----------


## ONTAYG

> Voil, aujourd'hui il est difficile de se passer d'un moteur thermique.


Presque la deuxime voiture est une hybride non rechargeable elle devrait changer dans 3 ans, en fait les 2.

Je passerais srement  la nouvelle R5 qui me suffira prvu pour un budget de 20 000  25 000 avec une autonomie qui me suffira.
Et la clio hybride sera remplac par une lectrique avec une meilleur autonomie et qui puisse tracter une remorque (pas de caravane) pour mon bricolage.

Pour info avant les critiques, mon tude de l'lectrique date d'avant l'air Macron et les dcisions europennes.

ONTAYG

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ah les apprioris.
> 
> Je ne suis pas un bobo ecolo parisien, j'habite  25 kmde Blois  o je travaille et je fais le trajet tous les jours pour aller au travail.
> Pour information une Zo n'a rien  voir avec une twingo, et j'ai un coffre plus logeable que la clio de ma femme.
> De plus une twingo est homologu pour 4 places et une zo pour 5.
> 
> Donc en rsum tu ne connais pas la zo.
> 
> Effectivement la zo n'est pas adapte pour une caravane je le conois mais beaucoup de familles ont 2 voitures, et donc la zoe en deuxime voiture c'est idal, et pour les longs trajets on a la clio hybride de madame qui est une pure merveille et qui consomme 4.1 au 100


De ce que j'avais vu de la Zoe elle me semblait trs proche de la Twingo, de ce que tu dis (et je n'ai aucune raison de ne pas te croire) elle semble plus proche de la Clio. Peut-tre que les nouvelles sont plus grandes que les toutes premires que j'avais eu l'occasion d'observer. Aprs, je ne suis jamais mont dedans, en effet. C'est juste l'impression qu'elles donnent.

Mais, de ce que tu dis, tu es quand mme un urbain. Et qu'il est impossible de se passer d'un vhicule thermique, pour le moment. Ensuite, se pose toujours le problme de la recharge. Je suis locataire dans un immeuble, aucune borne sur les places de parking, et le garage n'est pas lectrifi, donc autant dire que c'est mort pour une voiture lectrique. Et puis, payer 30 000 une voiture dont la taille correspond grosso modo  une voiture de 20 000. Alors, certes, il y a les aides de l'tat (une honte) mais a reste quand mme cher pour un usage limit.
Bref, l'lectrique, pour le moment... bof !

----------


## pmithrandir

En plus de cela, on a un march de l'occasion qui est assez faible et pas encore aid vraiment.
Donc des prix levs.

Pour ma part je n'achte pas de vhicules neufs. Un vhicule rcent que l'on revend au bout de 3 ou 4 ans se dcote pas trop... Ce qui fait un cot mensuel 2 a 3 fois infrieur  une loa.

Exemple
Hyundai i10 achete 13900 carte grise comprise, vendue au bout de 4 ans 10 000.
Cot mensuel 75 euros.
Pour un minispace qui se serait lou 220 euros a l poque.

Difficile de faire a en lectrique et du coup... On est sur des cots assez levs en comparaison.

----------


## ONTAYG

> Mais, de ce que tu dis, tu es quand mme un urbain


Pas du tout,  2 km de Blois c'est la campagne et j'habite  25 km de Blois, plus de 80 % de mon trajet c'est la campagne. 




> Et qu'il est impossible de se passer d'un vhicule thermique, pour le moment.


Je pourrais  part pour l'instant ma petite remorque.




> Ensuite, se pose toujours le problme de la recharge.


Le fait d'habiter en maison individuel est un plus je le conois.

ONTAYG

----------


## Ryu2000

> Presque la deuxime voiture est une hybride non rechargeable


Il y a un moteur thermique dans une hybride.
Il y a du diesel ou de l'essence  un moment donn dans une hybride. 

Avec ta logique un fumeur de cigarette pourrait dire "je peux presque me passer du tabac, parce que maintenant je fume des joints (avec du tabac dedans)".

====
Je ne veux pas de voiture avec une batterie gante, c'est trop polluant  produire  mon gout. (a demande des matriaux rares, beaucoup d'nergie, etc)
Les vhicules lectriques deviendront intressant quand la batterie aura t remplac par autre chose.

De toute faon ce n'est pas trs judicieux d'augmenter sa consommation d'lectricit, alors qu'on nous parle de risque de coupure de courant.
Attendez que des nouveaux racteurs nuclaires fonctionnent avant de rouler en lectrique  ::P:

----------


## ONTAYG

> Il y a un moteur thermique dans une hybride.
> Il y a du diesel ou de l'essence  un moment donn dans une hybride.


Tout  fait, mais on diminue la consommation et la pollution. Sachant que la Clio n'est pas une hybride rechargeable elle ne pompe pas sur le rseau et utilise les phases de dclration pour se recharger.




> Je ne veux pas de voiture avec une batterie gante, c'est trop polluant  produire  mon gout. (a demande des matriaux rares, beaucoup d'nergie, etc)


Tout  fait d'accord, le SUV est une aberration pour un VE, il faut revenir au classiques, petites voitures, berlines et break comme avant (moins lourd et plus arodynamique.




> Les vhicules lectriques deviendront intressant quand la batterie aura t remplac par autre chose.


Tout dpend si ce qui remplace demande plus d'nergie pour le produire.




> De toute faon ce n'est pas trs judicieux d'augmenter sa consommation d'lectricit, alors qu'on nous parle de risque de coupure de courant.
> Attendez que des nouveaux racteurs nuclaires fonctionnent avant de rouler en lectrique


Oui et non, car aprs 90 % rechargent la nuit en heure creuse, quand il y a moins de demande. Et comme les oliennes par exemple continuent de tourner la nuit il faut bien utiliser le courant, non ?

ONTAYG

----------


## pmithrandir

> Tout  fait d'accord, le SUV est une aberration pour un VE, il faut revenir au classiques, petites voitures, berlines et break comme avant (moins lourd et plus arodynamique.


Non, le SUV est une abrration pour tout type de vhicule.
La surconsomation est de l'ordre de 20 a 30%... pour un bnfice nul. Il n'y a pas plus de place assises, pas plus de coffre... c'est juste un choix de design.


Pour ma part, j'ai test une hybride rechargeable ce matin, et je suis agrablement surpris. J'ai fais un tour sur la rocade et en ville, et en dehors de la bretelle d'acclration, j'tais tout le temps en lectrique.

Le concept est pas mal si on y reflechi. Toute l'anne tu es en electrique, et tu peux partir en vacances. Tu va surconsommer sur ces 2 ou 3 trajets annuels, mais pas besoin d'avoir une seconde voiture juste pour cela.
Je sais que ces modles ont moins la cote, en particulier parce que les utilisateurs professionnels faisaient n'importe quoi, mais avec une essence a plus de 2 le litre, on verra vite les comportements volus surtout chez les particuliers je pense.

En tout cas ca rpond a la problmatique principal de l'electrique, le besoin d'une voiture pour le quotidien et d'une pour les longs trajets.

----------


## ONTAYG

> Non, le SUV est une abrration pour tout type de vhicule.
> La surconsomation est de l'ordre de 20 a 30%... pour un bnfice nul. Il n'y a pas plus de place assises, pas plus de coffre... c'est juste un choix de design.
> 
> 
> Pour ma part, j'ai test une hybride rechargeable ce matin, et je suis agrablement surpris. J'ai fais un tour sur la rocade et en ville, et en dehors de la bretelle d'acclration, j'tais tout le temps en lectrique.
> 
> Le concept est pas mal si on y reflechi. Toute l'anne tu es en electrique, et tu peux partir en vacances. Tu va surconsommer sur ces 2 ou 3 trajets annuels, mais pas besoin d'avoir une seconde voiture juste pour cela.
> Je sais que ces modles ont moins la cote, en particulier parce que les utilisateurs professionnels faisaient n'importe quoi, mais avec une essence a plus de 2 le litre, on verra vite les comportements volus surtout chez les particuliers je pense.
> 
> En tout cas ca rpond a la problmatique principal de l'electrique, le besoin d'une voiture pour le quotidien et d'une pour les longs trajets.


Tout  fait d'accord avec toi, on a une hybride non rechargeable qui est dj pas mal, mais pas assez de budget pour une rechargeable. 
Comme tu le dis il faut savoir l'utiliser, comme nous faisons 50 km par jour au quotidien c'est l'outil idal et avec un peu de trajet de temps en temps cela fait le taf.

Je pense que l'Europe aurait du laisser la place  ce type de vhicule plutt que le tout lectrique.

----------


## pmithrandir

Aujourd'hui, le parlement et les tats membres ont valid cette chance de 2035 pour les voitures. Pass cette date, plus d'emission de carbone autorise.


Cela amne pour ma part plusieurs rflexions : 
 - Mon esprit agile dteste les objectifs a 100% comme partout, je pense que diminuer de 80% les missions aurait t plus efficace... et la part du carbone dans les emissions de l'UE serait passe de 15%  3,5%... ce qui est un progrs notable en soit.
 - Quand je vois le rseau lectrique ukrainien dtruit en ce moment, je me dit qu'ils en ont pour 6 mois a reconstruire les infrastructures. Alors qu'il faut quelques heures pour amener un camion plein de sans plomb quelque part.
- Aujourd'hui, le premier achat lectrique est subventionn a hauteur de 30% environ. Une voiture de 30 000 euros reoit environ 4-8 000 euros d'aide selon les revenus. (je compte la valeur rsiduelle du vhicule dtruit en dduction de l'aide accorde). Mais la plupart des gens prennent une LOA / LDD. Il se passera quoi dans 3 ou 4 ans quand ces mmes personnes vont arriver en fin de contrat ? Ils vont payer plein pot ?


J'ai vraiment du mal  comprendre comment se dfi industriel peut tre vu d'une manire si punitive. C'est tellement  rebours des habitudes de la population que je ne vois pas comment a peut tre mis en oeuvre. Et surtout, comment cela ne sera pas utilis par les partis populistes et extremistes comme argument massue pour quitter l'europe, changer de dirigeants, etc...

Dj en France, je redoute la mise en place des ZFE. A mon sens on va avoir un monte des partis type zemmour au local qui ne vont proner qu'une chose, une libert pour tous.

Et leurs arguments seront trs recevables.

Si je prends toulouse, 
On va interdire dans 15 mois tous les vhicules diesel de plus de 12 ans.
On interdit dans 2 mois tous les vhicules sans vignette ou de plus de 20 ans.
Mais on laisse l'incinrateur responsable de 50% de la pollution de la ville tourner tranquillement.
Le rseau de vlo avance  la vitesse d'un escargot.

Comment vont faire les plus pauvres pour se dplacer ? Quid du patrimoine financier que reprsente une voiture. Des vhicules qui se vendent aujourd'hui 2000 ou 3000 euros veront leur valeur rduite  nant.

Suis je le seul  m'inquiter des consquences politiques majeure que va introduire ce changement ?

----------


## ONTAYG

Bonjour,

Non, tu n'es pas le seul  t'inquiter.

Comme tu as pu le voir je suis pour les vhicules lectriques, mais pas obtus.

Une chose est sr on doit diminuer nos rejets de CO2.

Les choses qui me choquent le plus.

Les ZFE c'est encore trop tt pour moi il faut attendre le renouvellement du parc d'ici une dizaine d'anne.
Il faut arrter avec les gros SUV en lectrique et se consacrer  la berline simple, ou au break, ce qui diminuerait le poids et donc des batteries plus lgres pour la mme autonomie et donc moins cher.

Il faudrait que les crdits voitures s'adaptent plus aux revenus pour que ceux qui ont peut de moyen puissent acheter des lectriques mme d'occasion.

ONTAYG

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pass cette date, plus d'emission de carbone autorise.


On ne pourra plus acheter un vhicule diesel neuf, mais il faudra bien finir les vhicules qu'on possdera.

Il sera probablement possible d'acheter un vhicule diesel neuf en 2034.
Il y a des gens qui vont acheter des vhicules diesel d'occasion aprs 2035. (peut-tre qu' partir de 2045 ils se feront rare)
Beaucoup d'automobiliste n'achtent jamais de vhicule neuf.
Pour l'environnement c'est important de pousser son vhicule thermique le plus loin possible (250 000 km), histoire de dire qu'il n'a pas t fabriqu pour rien.




> Suis je le seul  m'inquiter des consquences politiques majeure que va introduire ce changement ?


Il y a quelque chose infiniment plus effrayant que a, c'est la crise conomique et les consquences qu'elle va avoir.

====
Peut-tre qu'en 2035 la France produira beaucoup d'hydrogne grce  ses racteurs nuclaire, que les constructeurs automobile proposeront des vhicules hydrogne, et qu'il y aura des stations hydrogne partout.
Ce serait une transition plus facile.

----------


## pmithrandir

Je pense que le diesel se sera mme plus commercalis dans 3 a 5 ans.
Tout simplement parce que mme les vhicules les plus rcents ne pourront plus entrer dans les ZFE. Donc acheter un vhicule pour rester en campagne... je n'y crois pas.

Je ne sais pas ou vous habitez, mais les chances  Toulouse sont trs proches.
A paris, c'est 0 diesel aprs 2024 si on regarde le calendrier actuel. 
Seuls les vhicules critair 0 ou 1 seront autoriss.

----------


## ONTAYG

> Il sera probablement possible d'acheter un vhicule diesel neuf en 2034.


Il n'y en aura pas beaucoup de neuf sur le march, car la plupart des constructeurs europens annoncent la fin du thermique en 2030 (pour les vhicules particuliers) dans leur catalogue.




> Il y a des gens qui vont acheter des vhicules diesel d'occasion aprs 2035. (peut-tre qu' partir de 2045 ils se feront rare)
> Beaucoup d'automobiliste n'achtent jamais de vhicule neuf.
> Pour l'environnement c'est important de pousser son vhicule thermique le plus loin possible (250 000 km), histoire de dire qu'il n'a pas t fabriqu pour rien.


Le nombre de vhicules d'occasion thermiques va diminuer au fur et  mesure du renouvellement du parc automobile. Donc beaucoup de demande et moins d'offre et on risque d'avoir le prix de l'occasion qui monte.

De plus il sera de plus en plus difficile de rparer un moteur, de changer un filtre  huile etc.. car il n'y aura plus de demande sur le neuf et les constructeurs de pices dtaches vont moins produire. Donc le cot de ces pices dtaches risque d'augmenter. Les rparations risquent d'tre de plus en plus coteuses.





> Peut-tre qu'en 2035 la France produira beaucoup d'hydrogne grce  ses racteurs nuclaire, que les constructeurs automobile proposeront des vhicules hydrogne, et qu'il y aura des stations hydrogne partout.
> Ce serait une transition plus facile.


Je pense que l'hydrogne devrait plutt tre rserv aux gros transports (avions, bateaux) qui sont de gros pollueurs.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je pense que le diesel se sera mme plus commercalis dans 3 a 5 ans.


Ah mais ouais c'est vrai qu'il y a ces putains de normes de l'UE  la con, Euro 6.4 et toutes ces conneries !
C't'enfer.  ::(: 

Cela dit les constructeurs allemands ne sont pas encore trs fort en lectrique, donc il y a moyen que les moteurs  essence continuent.
Il y aura toujours l'international, il y a des riches en Arabie Saoudite ou  Duba, qui veulent des grosses voitures allemandes.

Il faut vraiment que la France se dpche  construire des racteurs nuclaire et des usines  hydrogne.
Peut-tre qu'en 2035 nous n'auront plus d'argent, ni de travail, donc plus besoin de conduire.

====
Je vais songer  utiliser tout mon patrimoine pour acheter une Toyota Yaris GR, comme a je fais quelque chose de mes euros avant que l'euro ne s'effondre et j'ai une voiture sympa.

----------


## totozor

Ce matin la 1ere (radio belge) annonait que l'Europe interdirait l'achat de voiture thermique neuve en 2035 puis se demandait si la classe moyenne aurait les moyens de mettre 30k dans une voiture.
J'ai deux rponses:
1. Non
2. Pourquoi ne pas se poser la question pour les classes dfavorises? Parce qu'elles ne s'achtent pas de voiture neuve? On ne fait que repousser l'arrive du problme.

Elle disait aussi que l'Europe nous contraindrait  acheter des voitures lectriques. Mais je ne sais pas si c'est crit dans la loi (ce qui serait problmatique de mon point de vue) ou l'extrapolation du journaliste (qui semble pertinente malgr tout).

Mais si c'est le cas, on va se retrouver devant les problmes techniques dcrits plus tt auxquels une ville vieillissante comme Lige ne saura pas rpondre.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Suis je le seul  m'inquiter des consquences politiques majeure que va introduire ce changement ?


Non, non. Je pense que nous trs trs nombreux  s'inquiter de cela. 
D'un cot, il faut supprimer la production d'lectricit par les centrales thermiques trop polluantes, radiquer le nuclaires (pour tous ses dsavantages - risques - dchets) et ne conserver que les nergies renouvelables : barrages, oliennes et panneaux photovoltaques. 
Dans le mme temps, tout le monde avec des voitures lectriques, des vlos lectriques, des trottinettes (de merde) lectriques, ... 

Je sais pas, mais j'ai comme l'impression que l'quation : "Moins de production = Plus de consommation" va tre difficile  rsoudre...  ::mouarf::

----------


## Ryu2000

> radiquer le nuclaires


Plusieurs pays prvoient de construire des racteurs nuclaire.
Maintenant qu'ils doivent se passer des nergies russes en plus de tous le reste, ils trouvent que le nuclaire c'est pas si mal.

Je crois que Macron prvoit de faire construire entre 14 et 22 racteurs.

----------


## ONTAYG

> D'un cot, il faut supprimer la production d'lectricit par les centrales thermiques trop polluantes, radiquer le nuclaires (pour tous ses dsavantages - risques - dchets) et ne conserver que les nergies renouvelables : barrages, oliennes et panneaux photovoltaques. 
> Dans le mme temps, tout le monde avec des voitures lectriques, des vlos lectriques, des trottinettes (de merde) lectriques, ... 
> 
> Je sais pas, mais j'ai comme l'impression que l'quation : "Moins de production = Plus de consommation" va tre difficile  rsoudre...


Je ne pense pas que l'on puisse faire du 100 % renouvelable, il va falloir multiplier les champs d'oliennes et les autre sources. 

Par contre le cot de l'lectricit sera plus cher qu'avec le nuclaire, non ?

----------


## pmithrandir

Pour le cout, renouvelable et batterie, je trouve que ca fait plutot bon mnage. Une charge lente quand le vhicule est  l'arret, ca me parait jouable.

Je reste persuad en plus que le problme du lithium n'est que temporaire.

Si je regarde la twizi qui me suiffirait au quotidien pour aller travailler. 80km d'autonomie en lithium, donc 25 en supercondensateur. Avec ca je fais largement l'allez retour sans recharger ma batterie.


Petit appart pour Ryu, a mon sens c'est bien avant 2030 que le diesel va disparaitre.
Son rejet des ZFE signe son arrt de mort, et c'est franais cette dcision.

Et qui dit moins de voiture en circulation, dit rapidement moins de pompe a essence, au profit de l'electrique par exemple.
Moins de pieces dtaches, etc...

On va avoir 20M de vehicules immobiliss dans les 3 prochaines annes. rien qu'en France.

Je ne vous explique pas la tte des personnes qui continue a acheter des diesel "conseill" par les vendeurs automobiles.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je ne pense pas que l'on puisse faire du 100 % renouvelable, il va falloir multiplier les champs d'oliennes et les autre sources. 
> 
> Par contre le cot de l'lectricit sera plus cher qu'avec le nuclaire, non ?


C'est vident. Et pour le cot, a va dpendre. Je pense que dans les annes  venir, de plus en plus, on verra de la production lectrique individuelle, donc les cots ne devraient pas exploser.

----------


## totozor

> de plus en plus, on verra de la production lectrique individuelle, donc les cots ne devraient pas exploser.


Pour les propritaires.
Le mien me parle de conscience cologique quand il voit le mauvais dchet dans la mauvaise poubelle mais devient muet quand on parle d'isolation, alors je n'imagine mme pas lui parler de panneau solaires, d'olienne ou de pompe  chaleur.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Ce qui m'impressionne le plus dans cette histoire, c'est quand mme le formidable aplomb de nos politiques.

Ils sont capables de nous expliquer que l'on ne peut pas interdire le glyphosate parce que l'agriculture ne pourrait pas produire sans. Alors que l'agriculture bio s'en passe trs bien, et que le dit glyphosate date des annes 50 (pour sa dcouverte) et des annes 70 (pour sa commercialisation). Ce qui laisserait supposer qu'avant les annes 70, il n'y avait pas d'agriculture !  ::mouarf:: 

Par contre, on interdit sommairement et de manire bien dfini  une date bien prcise, l'usage des vhicules thermiques, alors mme que pour le moment, il n'existe pas d'alternative relle, et qu'il ne semble pas y en avoir dans un avenir proche. Que les dites solutions alternatives sont pour l'instant beaucoup plus chers, avec une autonomie beaucoup plus faible, une dure de vie bien plus limite, et qui ncessite une nergie que l'on peine  produire (cf la demande des gouvernements de moins consommer pour viter les coupures). 

On se moque de qui ?

----------


## ONTAYG

Je pense que les prix des occasions en thermiques risque d'exploser.

En effet, ceux qui voudront absolument rester en thermique devront en 2035 et mme avant pour certaines marques se tourner vers l'occasion.

Hors le march de l'occasion du thermique va se restreindre au fur et  mesure des annes et donc le prix de ces vhicules risque d'exploser.

Vous en pensez quoi ?

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour




> On se moque de qui ?


Le dogmatique prend le pas sur le pragmatique . D'ici 2035 nos politiques risque de rtropdaler  cause du grand n'importe quoi . 




> Vous en pensez quoi ?


Effectivement les prix des occasions vont exploser. C'est mme parfois ce qu'on voit dj ce jour ... Des occasions plus chres pour cause de pnurie et rarfaction du neuf.  ::?:  Parfois aussi plus chre que le neuf lui-mme !

----------


## pmithrandir

> Je pense que les prix des occasions en thermiques risque d'exploser.
> 
> En effet, ceux qui voudront absolument rester en thermique devront en 2035 et mme avant pour certaines marques se tourner vers l'occasion.
> 
> Hors le march de l'occasion du thermique va se restreindre au fur et  mesure des annes et donc le prix de ces vhicules risque d'exploser.
> 
> Vous en pensez quoi ?


Si il n'y avait que la reglementation europenne, je dirai oui

Mais aujourd'hui, on observe ce mecanisme uniquement sur des vhicules qui ont t supprim des gammes constructeurs(ex rifter)


Demain, avec les ZFE, je pense qu'on va avoir une abondance de vhicule diesel thermique sur le march, dont personne ne voudra.

----------


## ONTAYG

> Demain, avec les ZFE, je pense qu'on va avoir une abondance de vhicule diesel thermique sur le march, dont personne ne voudra.


C'est pour cela que beaucoup de constructeur n'ont quasiment plus de diesel  leur catalogue.

----------


## Erviewthink

> Non, non. Je pense que nous trs trs nombreux  s'inquiter de cela. 
> D'un cot, il faut supprimer la production d'lectricit par les centrales thermiques trop polluantes, radiquer le nuclaires (pour tous ses dsavantages - risques - dchets) et ne conserver que les nergies renouvelables : barrages, oliennes et panneaux photovoltaques. 
> Dans le mme temps, tout le monde avec des voitures lectriques, des vlos lectriques, des trottinettes (de merde) lectriques, ... 
> 
> Je sais pas, mais j'ai comme l'impression que l'quation : "Moins de production = Plus de consommation" va tre difficile  rsoudre...


Parce qu'une centrale nuclaire c'est plus dangereux qu'un barrage ? Premire nouvelle.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ils sont capables de nous expliquer que l'on ne peut pas interdire le glyphosate parce que l'agriculture ne pourrait pas produire sans. Alors que l'agriculture bio s'en passe trs bien


Pour utiliser du glyphosate il faut des semences OGM.
Rsistance au glyphosate



> Chez les plantes, *la rsistance au glyphosate a t introduite par modification gntique*,  partir de 1994, chez certaines varits de plantes cultives, dans le but de crer les conditions propices  une nouvelle stratgie de dsherbage permettant l'emploi d'herbicide totaux sur les cultures en phase de vgtation.


Ce sont des plantes trs fragile qui ne peuvent pas s'panouir sans engrais, herbicides, insecticides, fongicides. L'utilisation de ces produits a tu la vie dans le sol. 
Les sols tant morts les agriculteurs sont contraint de continuer d'utiliser ces varits et ces produits.
Si tu plantes des varits des varits bio dans un ancien champ OGM, a ne va pas produire grand chose.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Ils sont capables de nous expliquer que l'on ne peut pas interdire le glyphosate parce que l'agriculture ne pourrait pas produire sans. Alors que l'agriculture bio s'en passe trs bien, et que le dit glyphosate date des annes 50 (pour sa dcouverte) et des annes 70 (pour sa commercialisation). Ce qui laisserait supposer qu'avant les annes 70, il n'y avait pas d'agriculture !


Mme la SNCF s'en passe pour dsherber ses voies, c'est dire... mais bon, changer ses habitudes, c'est trop dur, visiblement.




> Par contre, on interdit sommairement et de manire bien dfini  une date bien prcise, l'usage des vhicules thermiques, alors mme que pour le moment, il n'existe pas d'alternative relle, et qu'il ne semble pas y en avoir dans un avenir proche. Que les dites solutions alternatives sont pour l'instant beaucoup plus chers, avec une autonomie beaucoup plus faible, une dure de vie bien plus limite, et qui ncessite une nergie que l'on peine  produire (cf la demande des gouvernements de moins consommer pour viter les coupures).


Alors  priori, pour les batteries, vu la quantit de pognon qui est dvers dedans pour en baisser les cots d'utilisation et de production, leur temps de chargement, leur autonomie, etc., on arrive  quelques rsultats. Pas encore industrialiss, hlas, mais qui permettraient de se passer de lithium, par ex (pour pouvoir polluer en allant chercher d'autres lments, videmment  ::aie:: )

ex : https://www.autoplus.fr/actualite/ba...37.html#item=1

Par contre, on ne parle toujours pas de la pollution induite par les voitures lectriques dans les articles sur ces modles, a manque un peu...

----------


## pmithrandir

> En Chine, des autobus 100 % lectriques  supercondensateur circulent depuis 2009. Ils se rechargent  chaque arrt de bus  l'aide d'un pantographe (comme pour un tramway). Trente secondes suffisent pour recharger le bus  50 % et il faut 80 secondes pour le recharger  100 %. En fvrier 2013, le dpartement des transports publics de Shanghai a dcid de s'quiper de 200 bus lectriques dots  la fois d'une batterie et de supercondensateurs9.


Moi je crois plus en cette techno.

Si le supercondensateur te permet de faire 10km, je pense que ca suffit comme saut de puce pour 95% des usages en ville.

On peut alors imaginer des systme de recharge au feu, sur les parkings, etc... avec une autorisation de connection au rseau electrique.

----------


## halaster08

10km d'autonomie c'est peu, non ?
Il se passe quoi dans les bouchons ? Ca consomme autant / plus / moins ?

Pour une ligne de transport en commun a semble intressant mais pour quiper tous les citadins va falloir mettre des bornes partout, a me parait pas trop ralisable

----------


## tatayo

> 10km d'autonomie c'est peu, non ?
> Il se passe quoi dans les bouchons ? Ca consomme autant / plus / moins ?


Un vhicule lectrique (enfin son moteur) ne consomme rien  l'arrt, quelle que soit la techno utilise pour stocker l'nergie.

Tatayo.

----------


## Ryu2000

> ne consomme rien  l'arrt


Peut-tre, mais il faut surement plus d'nergie pour initier le mouvement que pour le maintenir.
Pour passer les tests de pollution de l'UE des constructeurs ont dvelopps des technologies qui teignent le moteur thermique quand la voiture est  l'arrt. (Systme d'arrt-dmarrage automatique)




> pour quiper tous les citadins


Est-ce qu'il est possible de constructeurs 1 milliards de supercondensateurs ?
Si a se trouve a ncessite des terres rares, trs polluante  extraire et trs cher.

===
Les moteurs de thermique vont peut-tre se dvelopper dans certains pays :
Pourquoi la demande en ptrole nest pas prs de diminuer



> La hausse de la demande prvue dans les pays mergents serait, dans un premier temps, tire par la Chine, dont les besoins en ptrole commenceraient toutefois  lgrement diminuer  partir de 2040. L'Inde prendrait alors le relais et verrait sa demande en ptrole augmenter de 1,4 Mb/j, devant l'Afrique (+ 0,8 Mb/j). Mme  partir de 2045, la demande en ptrole de l'Inde continuerait  augmenter de 2 % par an et celle de l'Afrique de 1 %.


Peut-tre qu'en 2034 il y aura moyen d'importer un vhicule diesel indien ou africain.
J'espre que les constructeurs europens prviendront quand ils sortiront leur dernier vhicule 100% diesel.
Il vaut mieux tre le dernier au diesel que le premier  l'lectrique.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Peut-tre qu'en 2034 il y aura moyen d'importer un vhicule diesel indien ou africain.
> J'espre que les constructeurs europens prviendront quand ils sortiront leur dernier vhicule 100% diesel.
> Il vaut mieux tre le dernier au diesel que le premier  l'lectrique.



Et ton essence tu l'importeras aussi ?

parce que au rythme ou vont les choses, les voitures thermiques existeront toujours, mais elle n'auront plus le droit de rouler nul part. Donc les circuit de distributions d'esssence vont se rarfier rapidement, les prix vont monter en flche(puisque les economies d'chelle ne seront plus possible) et la technologie ainsi que tous ses drivs va disparaitre.

La seule condition pour conserver une activit serait qu'un constructeur propose une voiture vraiment peu mtrice de CO2 et de particule, de l'odre de 10 a 30, et que l'on change la loi pour accepter ce bond de gant sans imposer le suivant vers l'limination.

Ce n'est pas improbable remarque. 

Pour ma part, je pense que ce changement n'ira jamais au bout dans les conditions actuelles, puisque le soutien populaire va manquer trs vite. Et il y a bien une chose que les politiques ne peuvent pas faire, c'est changer les choses contre toute la population. 55%, ca va encore sur des sujets comme la peine de mort... mais sur les sujets de tous les jours, 15-20% des gens peuvent faire tomber ce genre de mesures en devenant une force politique ncessaire au pouvoir.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir, 




> La seule condition pour conserver une activit serait qu'un constructeur propose une voiture vraiment peu mtrice de CO2 et de particule, de l'odre de 10 a 30, et que l'on change la loi pour accepter ce bond de gant sans imposer le suivant vers l'limination.


Simplement.

Pour ne plus polluer c'est faire un systme d'chappement en circuit ferm ... Et mettre un bac de rcupration des fums qu'on liqufie .

----------


## ONTAYG

> Bonsoir, 
> 
> 
> 
> Simplement.
> 
> Pour ne plus polluer c'est faire un systme d'chappement en circuit ferm ... Et mettre un bac de rcupration des fums qu'on liqufie .


Et quel en serait le cot sur le prix d'une voiture ? Car il faudrait de l'nergie pour effectuer cette opration, non ? Donc on consommerait plus ?

ONTAYG

----------


## pmithrandir

Quand on voit le surcot massif de l lectrique... Y a de la marge.

Surtout que ce surcot est aussi prsent  la consommation.
En effet on l'oublie souvent mais le carburant tant tax a 60% on devrait faire les comparaison de cot en retirant cette taxe.

100km en lectrique
Recharge a la maison environ 3.5 euros grce au bouclier tarifaire... Autrement on serait a 7 ou 8 euros.
Recharge en borne tesla environ 15 euros

En carburant 9.5 euros, soit 3.8 euros sans la tipp

En passant a l lectrique on a 7 a 9 milliard de perte en taxe pour l'tat et plusieurs milliard de dpenses en plus pour subventionner les voitures et l lectricit.

----------


## Ryu2000

> les voitures thermiques existeront toujours, mais elle n'auront plus le droit de rouler nul part.


a ne concernera que les trs grandes villes.

Je ne crois pas que le changement va tre si radical que a, en tout cas j'espre qu'on pourra continuer de rouler au diesel sans problme pendant encore au moins 10 ans.
Les alternatives qui existent aujourd'hui ne me satisfont pas.

On verra bien comment a voluera.
Il y a des problmes plus urgent (crise conomique).

----------


## pmithrandir

> a ne concernera que les trs grandes villes.
> 
> Je ne crois pas que le changement va tre si radical que a, en tout cas j'espre qu'on pourra continuer de rouler au diesel sans problme pendant encore au moins 10 ans.
> Les alternatives qui existent aujourd'hui ne me satisfont pas.
> 
> On verra bien comment a voluera.
> Il y a des problmes plus urgent (crise conomique).





> Une loi d'aot 2021 rend la mise en place des ZFE obligatoire dans toutes les agglomrations de plus de 150 000 habitants avant le 31 dcembre 2024.


En gros les 45 villes les plus grosses de france, soit 80% de la population  vue de nez.



Aprs, je ne suis pas plus satisfait que toi des technologies actuelles, surtout que je doute que tous ces efforts n'ai le moindre impact cologique.

Si on regarde https://www.worldometers.info/co2-em...ns-by-country/

On voit que les pays sont classs par mission totale par defaut.
Nous sommes donc 19me.

https://data.worldbank.org/indicator...alue_desc=true
En revanche, si on regarde par personne on est 67me avec nos 4.5T de co2 par an / personne.
Les plus mauvais tant a 32.5 (qatar), les meilleurs tant les pays chaud mais pas trop, de prfrence trs pauvre. Pas de chauffage, pas de CO2.

----------


## ONTAYG

> Aprs, je ne suis pas plus satisfait que toi des technologies actuelles, surtout que je doute que tous ces efforts n'ai le moindre impact cologique.


Si tout le monde se dit cela on est pas prt d'y arriver.

----------


## Ryu2000

> les meilleurs tant les pays chaud mais pas trop, de prfrence trs pauvre.


Il y a des pays en voie de dveloppement, pour le moment ils n'en ont rien  foutre de l'cologie, ils veulent d'abord s'enrichir.

Pollution de l'air : les morts prcoces plus nombreuses dans les pays en dveloppement



> La consquence de cette pollution  deux vitesses nest pas que sanitaire, elle est aussi conomique, note lOrganisation mondiale de la sant. La mort et la maladie cotent cher. Lamlioration de la qualit de lair permet aux conomies occidentales denvisager un avenir o les dpenses de sant pourront tre mieux matrises. Les pays pauvres, quant  eux, paient un tribut conomique de plus en plus lourd  la pollution. Ils font ainsi face  un dilemme cornlien : *faire plaisir aux investisseurs en misant sur une croissance dope  lindustrialisation*, souvent polluante, ou tenter de limiter la pollution, quitte  afficher des taux de croissance moins flatteurs pendant un certain temps.





> si on regarde par personne on est 67me


En France il y a le nuclaire et pas d'industrie donc forcment on ne pollue pas beaucoup.
Mme en comptant les produits US fabriqu en Chine qu'on importe massivement.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Si tout le monde se dit cela on est pas prt d'y arriver.



En fait, mon propos dit... si les chinois et les americains / canadiens taient  notre niveau, ce qui parait pas draisonnable, on aurait un impact 100 fois plus significatif.

Donc mettre les efforts chez nous me parait trange...

----------


## ONTAYG

> En fait, mon propos dit... si les chinois et les americains / canadiens taient  notre niveau, ce qui parait pas draisonnable, on aurait un impact 100 fois plus significatif.
> 
> Donc mettre les efforts chez nous me parait trange...


Je suis d'accord l-dessus, mais c'est aussi toute l'Europe qui va faire un effort, et mme les polonais vont se mettre au nuclaire pour commencer  dcarbonner leur lectricit.

ONTAYG

----------


## Ryu2000

Il parait que grce  l'Afrique, les constructeurs automobiles des pays unions-europens pourront continuer  fabriquer des moteurs thermique  :+1:  :+1:  :+1:  :8-):  :8-):  :8-): 
Fin des moteurs thermiques : Thierry Breton prconise de continuer  en fabriquer aprs 2035 (pour lAfrique)



> partir de 2035, on ne vendra plus en Europe que des vhicules lectriques. *Mais a ne veut pas dire quil faut arrter de produire des moteurs thermiques* , a-t-il dclar sur la chane BFM Business. Il espre ainsi rassurer les constructeurs automobiles franais.
> 
> LUE a en effet dcrt jeudi dernier la fin de la vente voitures thermiques neuves en 2035 avec une clause de revoyure en 2026. *Une dcision qui a fait bondir les constructeurs*  loccasion du salon de lautomobile de Paris.
> 
> Le commissaire europen *incite ainsi les constructeurs  continuer  investir dans les moteurs thermiques pour le march africain.* *Vendons ce savoir-faire (thermique, ndlr)  ceux qui en ont besoin. Les marchs sont l.* En Afrique, il y a un Africain sur deux qui hlas na jamais vu une ampoule lectrique , affirme Thierry Breton.


Il faut vendre au bout d'un moment.
Si il y a des africains qui veulent acheter on peut s'arranger.
Des usines vont tre construites en Afrique, des africains vont trouver du boulot, c'est cool  :+1:  (sauf pour l'cologie, parce que : + d'argent => + de pollution)

En France ils vont installer 7 millions de bornes lectriques, quand ce sera fait une technologie qui n'utilise pas de batterie va apparaitre et les bornes ne serviront plus  rien.
Si l'UE pousse la voiture lectrique c'est uniquement pour faire tourner l'industrie.

----------


## Darkzinus

> Si l'UE pousse la voiture lectrique c'est uniquement pour faire tourner l'industrie.


Pour le coup non pas du tout ! Les voitures thermiques font bien davantage tourner l'industrie europenne.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pour le coup non pas du tout !


Il faut construire de nouvelles usines, il faut construire et installer des millions de bornes, il faut concevoir de nouveaux moteurs, a fait tourner l'industrie.
On donne des aides normes pour pousser les gens  acheter une voiture neuve.

Les gouvernements utilisent l'cologie pour pousser les gens  consommer.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Pour le coup non pas du tout ! Les voitures thermiques font bien davantage tourner l'industrie europenne.


Tout dpend de comment tu regardes le truc. En obligeant les gens  changer de voitures, car l'interdiction de vendre des vhicules thermiques va entrainer une diminution jusqu' la raret de l'offre de carburant ptrolier, et par voie de consquence, une explosion de son prix.
Un vhicule neuf, diesel, a une esprance de vie de 400 000km, alors que les lectriques c'est quoi..? Les batteries ont une dure de vie de 10 ans, nous dit-on. Mais, la perte de rendement n'est pas vraiment value, et que reste-t-il des performances des batteries au bout de 10 ans ? Si l'autonomie du vhicule chute anne aprs anne, l'achat d'un vhicule d'occasion devient risquer. Surtout que la manire dont le vhicule a t recharg joue un grand rle dans le vieillissement des battLe changement de batteries coutant  peu prs le prix du vhicule neuf, l'achat de vhicule d'occasion va fortement chut avec l'lectrique.

Donc, on devrait se retrouver avec une industrie automobile florissante (le vrai but de cette mesure) et un cimetire de batteries et de voitures de plus en plus important. D'autant plus que si les vieux vhicules thermiques trouvent souvent une seconde vie dans les pays en voie de dveloppement (Afrique surtout), les lectriques elles n'auront aucun intrt pour ces pays.

----------


## escartefigue

C'est bien gentil de vouloir passer au tout lectrique, mais
 il y a dj des risques de coupures lectriques  cause de la pnurie actuelle, augmenter la demande du parc automobile est un pari risqu nos centrales nuclaires sont en fin de vie, de plus en plus d'arrts de tranches sont requis pour leur entretien et construire de nouvelles centrales prend des annes les piscines de refroidissement de la hague arriveront  saturation dans quelques annes, mme si on dcidait ds aujourd'hui d'en construire de nouvelles, on n'aurait pas la place pour refroidir les combustibles des centrales actuelles, c'est une alerte dj connue et que personne ne prend en compte la production des batteries est pour l'essentiel localise en chine, la relocaliser ne se fera pas en quelques mois l'extraction des matriaux ncessaires aux batteries est extrmement polluante tout le monde ne dispose pas d'un garage pour recharger son vhicule chez soi, on est donc dpendants des bornes en libre service, peu nombreuses, parfois occupes ou hors service
Bref c'est un projet d'ensemble, qu'il ne faut pas prendre que par le petit bout de la lorgnette

----------


## Darkzinus

> Il faut construire de nouvelles usines, il faut construire et installer des millions de bornes, il faut concevoir de nouveaux moteurs, a fait tourner l'industrie.
> On donne des aides normes pour pousser les gens  acheter une voiture neuve.


La conception des moteurs lectriques est on ne peut plus simple, pas pour rien que les constructeurs chinois sont venus en nombres au mondial de l'automobile (de nouveaux acteurs peuvent facilement arriver sur le march et on risque de voir des constructeurs historiques disparatre). Le nombre d'emplois lis  l'industrie automobile actuel est considrable (quipementiers notamment). Passer au tout lectrique diminuera la main d'uvre.

----------


## pmithrandir

Donc si je rsume, on va interdire les vhicules thermiques en Europe parce que a produit du CO2... Mais on va les faire rouler en Afrique la o il n y a pas de norme, pas de garage ou de contrle technique .. donc ou les voitures vont rapidement polluer un max.

Et on aura dtruit tout objectif de pollution rduite sur ces modles puisque les marchs capable de se les payer et de dfinir des normes vont les exclure totalement.

Super ide...

----------


## Ryu2000

> La conception des moteurs lectriques est on ne peut plus simple


Je pense que des ingnieurs motoristes ne sont pas d'accord avec a.

Dans le jargon ils parlent de "Groupe motopropulseur" a englobe plein de chose.
Il y a plein de diffrence entre un GMP thermique est un GMP lectrique (par exemple au niveau de la boite de vitesse).
Et en plus il y a les histoires d'hybride




> Passer au tout lectrique diminuera la main d'uvre.


Parce que les gens n'auront pas les moyens de s'acheter une voiture lectrique  ::ptdr:: 




> nos centrales nuclaires sont en fin de vie


Si on commence des projets de construction de centrales nuclaires aujourd'hui, des nouveaux racteurs pourraient tre oprationnels en 2035 (si tout se passe bien).




> tout le monde ne dispose pas d'un garage pour recharger son vhicule chez soi, on est donc dpendants des bornes en libre service, peu nombreuses, parfois occupes ou hors service


Peut-tre que les vhicules lectriques n'utiliseront pas de batterie gante dans le futur.
De toute faon il n'y a probablement pas assez de ressources sur terre pour produire toutes ces batteries...
L'avenir c'est peut-tre l'hydrogne produit  partir de racteur nuclaire.

Actuellement Macron est  fond l dedans. (a date d'hier)
Emmanuel Macron: l'hydrogne comme outil de dcarbonation




> Et on aura dtruit tout objectif de pollution rduite


L'interdiction des voitures thermiques n'a jamais eu pour objectif de diminuer la pollution (ce n'est qu'un faux prtexte).
Une voiture lectrique  batterie ne pollue pas moins qu'une voiture thermique.

----------


## Erviewthink

Plus que la fin des voitures thermiques a devrait tre la fin des voitures pour les particuliers. Soit on veut sauver le climat soit on ne veut pas mais faire de la demie-mesure a sert  rien.

----------


## Darkzinus

Trs bon point soulev, effectivement le volume de vhicules particuliers devrait baisser en mutualisant.

----------


## ONTAYG

> Trs bon point soulev, effectivement le volume de vhicules particuliers devrait baisser en mutualisant.


Sauf que l'on ne peut mutualiser comme cela en province.

J'habite  25 km de mon travail, aucun collgue dans le coin et personne parmi mes voisins aux mmes horaires de travail.

----------


## fredinkan

> Plus que la fin des voitures thermiques a devrait tre la fin des voitures pour les particuliers. Soit on veut sauver le climat soit on ne veut pas mais faire de la demie-mesure a sert  rien.


Si tu veux faire a, interdit dj les vhicules pour les gens habitant en ville avec de bons transports publics.
En passant par une interdiction gnralise tu va pnaliser les gens vivant en campagne (et n'ayant pas de rseaux de transport fonctionnels) - Amenant  encore plus tendre le march immobilier citadin et  une dsertification des campagnes encore plus importante.

Tu verras que tu auras d'emble une leve de bouclier d'une partie aise de la population ou des exceptions qui vont fleurir, car la richesse est concentre en ville et que la voiture reste toujours un signe extrieur de richesse.

----------


## Darkzinus

> Sauf que l'on ne peut mutualiser comme cela en province.
> 
> J'habite  25 km de mon travaille, aucun collgue dans le coin et personne parmi mes voisins aux mme horaires de travail.


Je suis d'accord sur le fait que tout n'est pas possible selon les situations. L'avenir ne doit pas tre dogmatique mais dans l'optimisation des ressources.

----------


## escartefigue

> Si on commence des projets de construction de centrales nuclaires aujourd'hui, des nouveaux racteurs pourraient tre oprationnels en 2035 (si tout se passe bien).


Rien n'est moins sr, selon les auteurs, la dure du chantier va de 10  30 ans.
Il faut dj se mettre d'accord sur le type de racteur  construire
Ensuite il faut choisir un emplacement ce qui est loin d'tre chose facile, nombreux sont ceux qui veulent des racteurs, rares sont ceux qui en veulent prs de chez eux.
Ensuite il faut budgter tout a, avec une grosse marge de scurit, car on sait combien ce type de gros chantiers dpasse systmatiquement le budget.
Et dans le mme temps, il faut aussi budgeter l'extension de vie du parc actuel, dont le cot est de plus en plus important.
Et, comme je le disais plus haut, reste le problme urgent des piscines de refroidissement, dont bizarrement personne ne parle  ::alerte::  ::alerte:: 
Tout a dans un contexte d'instabilit politique ou personne n'a la majorit.

C'est loin d'tre gagn

*EDIT :* quelques sources sur le problme des piscines de refroidissement des dchets nuclaires en France

https://www.lesechos.fr/industrie-se...s-2030-1283221
https://www.lexpress.fr/actualite/so...x_2176207.html

Et galement, sur les problmes de scurit de ces piscines
https://www.usinenouvelle.com/articl...s-uses.N598383

----------


## Erviewthink

> Sauf que l'on ne peut mutualiser comme cela en province.
> 
> J'habite  25 km de mon travail, aucun collgue dans le coin et personne parmi mes voisins aux mmes horaires de travail.


Je suis  25km de mon travail aussi, ce n'est pas la question. 

Mme si on ne fait rien a finira comme a, le ptrole est une ressource finie, les vhicules lectriques ou  hydrogne ne fonctionneront pas  grande chelle, pourquoi ne pas prendre les devants et organiser la socit sans les voitures pour les particuliers ?

Je ne vois vraiment pas ce qu'il y a de compliqu il faudra changer ses habitudes mais de toute manire on le devra forcment, de gr ou de force (en esprant que ce ne soit que la force des choses mais j'en doute).

----------


## ONTAYG

> Je suis  25km de mon travail aussi, ce n'est pas la question.


Ben si, je fais comment pour aller travailler ? Et je n'ai pas l'intention de quitter ma maison pour aller en immeuble.

Je roule dj en lectrique  ::D:

----------


## Ryu2000

> a devrait tre la fin des voitures pour les particuliers


Tant que les gens auront les moyens d'utiliser leur vhicule ils le feront.
Il y a des pays en voie de dveloppement, de nombreuses personnes vont bientt avoir accs  un vhicule personnel pour la premire fois.

Dans l'UE les lois anti pollution sont extremement forte, mais dans le reste du monde on en a rien  foutre.
Il y a des stations de ski au Qatar, et vous venez me faire chier parce que j'ai une voiture Diesel ?
Il y a des chefs d'tats qui se rendent  la COP en jet priv.

Vous croyez qu'en Inde ils en ont quelque chose  foutre ?
Vous croyez qu'aux USA ils en ont quelque chose  foutre ?
Vous croyez qu'en Chine ils en ont quelque chose  foutre ?
Vous croyez qu'en Arabie Saoudite ils en ont quelque chose  foutre ?
Vous croyez qu' Tawan ils en ont quelque chose  foutre ?
(piphore ?)

Allez voir le classement des pays par missions de CO2 en tonnes par habitant (t/hab./an).

====
L'tat ne fait rien pour motiver les gens  utiliser les transports en commun. Allez consulter les prix des tickets de train pour voir.
Les entreprises (bureaux) ne font pas assez pour favoriser le tltravail.

Pour l'instant les voitures lectrique ne sont pas moins nocive pour l'environnement que les voitures diesel.




> Ensuite il faut budgter tout a, avec une grosse marge de scurit, car on sait combien ce type de gros chantiers dpasse systmatiquement le budget.


C'est un investissement stratgique, c'est quelque chose qui va rapporter de l'argent dans le futur.
Il y a des pays qui veulent acheter des TWh pas cher et c'est l que l qu'EDF intervient.
En plus il est possible que l'hydrogne prenne de l'importance, donc il faut des usines d'hydrogne qui utilisent des racteurs nuclaires.
On a l'occasion de vendre quelque chose  l'Allemagne et la Suisse, il ne faut pas se gner.

Quand le gouvernement veut vraiment un truc il n'hsite pas  utiliser 6 fois le 49.3 de suite.
Macron veut des racteurs nuclaire, donc il va y avoir des racteurs nuclaire.
 moins qu'il dise a juste pour gagner en popularit et qu'en ralit il s'en fout parce qu'il va quitter la France en 2027.

----------


## Erviewthink

> Ben si, je fais comment pour aller travailler ? Et je n'ai pas l'intention de quitter ma maison pour aller en immeuble.
> 
> Je roule dj en lectrique


Pour l'instant tu ne peux pas mais c'est pas pour a qu'il ne faut pas penser l'aprs, et qu'il faut organiser la socit ds maintenant pour que a se passe en douceur. 

Mais il y aura forcment des concessions  faire, le ptrole est une ressource extraordinaire qui sera difficile de remplacer et qui est irremplaable si on veut garder nos modes de vie.

Mme ta voiture lectrique bnficie du ptrole directement et indirectement, l'extraction et la transformation des matriaux pour la construire, l'envoyer de l'usine  la concession, crer les infrastructures pour la recharger que ce soit la prise chez toi ou la centrale lectrique qui gnre l'lectricit bref tout est li de prs ou de loin au ptrole.

Il va se passer quoi quand il n'y en aura plus ?




> Tant que les gens auront les moyens d'utiliser leur vhicule ils le feront.
> Il y a des pays en voie de dveloppement, de nombreuses personnes vont bientt avoir accs  un vhicule personnel pour la premire fois.
> 
> Dans l'UE les lois anti pollution sont extremement forte, mais dans le reste du monde on en a rien  foutre.
> Il y a des stations de ski au Qatar, et vous venez me faire chier parce que j'ai une voiture Diesel ?
> Il y a des chefs d'tats qui se rendent  la COP en jet priv.
> 
> Vous croyez qu'en Inde ils en ont quelque chose  foutre ?
> Vous croyez qu'aux USA ils en ont quelque chose  foutre ?
> ...


Ils auront beau n'en avoir rien  faire le jour o il n'y aura plus de ptrole ils ne feront pas avancer leurs vhicules par magie. Passer au tout lectrique est impossible en France alors des pays comme l'Inde ou la Chine mme pas en rve.

----------


## ONTAYG

> Mais il y aura forcment des concessions  faire, le ptrole est une ressource extraordinaire qui sera difficile de remplacer et qui est irremplaable si on veut garder nos modes de vie.


Je pense que pour le transport on peut y arriver.

----------


## Erviewthink

> Je pense que pour le transport on peut y arriver.


Pendant combien de temps ? Les ressources en lithium ne sont pas infinies non plus. On ne va pas faire la mme btise qu'avec le ptrole si ? L pour l'instant rien n'est planifi on va partir sur l'hydrogne et le lithium des chimres car les politiques ont peur de prendre des dcisions.

----------


## fredinkan

> Pendant combien de temps ? Les ressources en lithium ne sont pas infinies non plus. On ne va pas faire la mme btise qu'avec le ptrole si ? L pour l'instant rien n'est planifi on va partir sur l'hydrogne et le lithium des chimres car les politiques ont peur de prendre des dcisions.


L'hydrogne est une excellente solution si elle peut tre allie au nuclaire (et l je fais un bond de 100  150 ans dans le futur) si en plus le nuclaire est de fusion.
Mais produire de l'hydrogne est actuellement bien trop consommateur d'nergie pour que ce soit intressant, mme en terme de transition nergtique.

Le plus gros point utile, qui sera trs dur  introduire, est d'avoir une filire performante pour le recyclage des batteries au lithium et des moteurs (notamment pour rcuprer le cobalt).
Nous n'effectons presque aucun recyclage car trop cher... Si tu commence  imposer ce recyclage, tu pourras diminuer de faon assez importante le gaspillage de ces deux ressources.

Si on reste avec une volont de *transition*, le passage par le biocarburant (produit  partir de mas ou de betterave) ou du biogaz (sous-produit de l'agriculture et de l'levage) est aussi quelque chose de possible mais dans lequel il faut investir massivement. Le problme c'est qu'il est trs dur d'investir massivement dans des technologies qui ne sont l que pour une transition...

----------


## ONTAYG

> Pendant combien de temps ? Les ressources en lithium ne sont pas infinies non plus. On ne va pas faire la mme btise qu'avec le ptrole si ? L pour l'instant rien n'est planifi on va partir sur l'hydrogne et le lithium des chimres car les politiques ont peur de prendre des dcisions.


Pour le lithium on y travaille : https://www.lithionrecycling.com/fr/

Alors que tu ne peux recycler le ptrole  ::mouarf::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il va se passer quoi quand il n'y en aura plus ?


Si on regarde bien, il y aura toujours du ptrole  ::P:  (parce que quand il faudra dpenser l'quivalent nergtique de presque 1 baril de ptrole pour extraire un baril de ptrole, il ne sera plus rentable, on va arrter de l'extraire, donc il restera du ptrole non extrait)

Quand il va se rarfier les prix vont augmenter, les gens vont de moins en moins en acheter.
Pour l'instant le ptrole ne vaut rien (le prix d'un litre de diesel doit tre compos de taxe  90%).
Quand 1L de diesel coutera 5 (si l' existe encore d'ici l), je commencerai  envisager de changer de motorisation.

Le ptrole est utile dans plein de trucs, donc les prix de plein de choses vont augmenter :



> L'exploitation de cette source d'nergie fossile et d'hydrocarbures est lun des piliers de lconomie industrielle contemporaine, car le ptrole fournit la quasi-totalit des carburants liquides  fioul, *gazole*, krosne, essence, GPL  tandis que le naphta produit par le raffinage est  la base de la ptrochimie, dont sont issus un trs grand nombre de matriaux usuels  plastiques, textiles synthtiques, caoutchoucs synthtiques (lastomres), dtergents, adhsifs, *engrais*, cosmtiques, etc.  et que les fractions les plus lourdes conduisent aux bitumes, *paraffines* et lubrifiants.


Ce qui est certains c'est que les batteries au lithium ne peuvent pas tre la solution.
Il est probable que le futur ce soit des racteurs nuclaires coupl  des usines d'hydrogne.

====
Ce que je voulais dire c'est qu'en France on subit plein de contraintes pour moins polluer, alors qu'on pollue trs peu. (mme en comptant les usines chinoises qui fabriquent les produits US qu'on consomme en masse)

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Super ide...


Tu doutais que c'tait une ide de m***e ? 
Dj, tu as une exception, appele "exception Ferrari" qui permettra la vente de "certaines" voitures thermiques, pour les plus riches. Tu sais, ceux qui dj se dplacent en jet priv pour faire 20 bornes ! 

Mais, c'est pour le climat, n'en doutons pas.  ::mouarf::

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir, 




> Mme si on ne fait rien a finira comme a, le ptrole est une ressource finie, les vhicules lectriques ou  hydrogne ne fonctionneront pas  grande chelle, pourquoi ne pas prendre les devants et organiser la socit sans les voitures pour les particuliers ?


On vide les campagnes ? On isole les populations en milieu rural ? On met des contraintes horaires pour empcher les gens de se dplacer  certaines heures ?

----------


## pmithrandir

> Tu doutais que c'tait une ide de m***e ? 
> Dj, tu as une exception, appele "exception Ferrari" qui permettra la vente de "certaines" voitures thermiques, pour les plus riches. Tu sais, ceux qui dj se dplacent en jet priv pour faire 20 bornes ! 
> 
> Mais, c'est pour le climat, n'en doutons pas.


C est 1 an de marge... 2036 pour ces petits constructeurs.


Maintenant supprimer la voiture je n y crois pas du tout tant que l'on aura pas des services de taxi autonome et presque gratuit.

J'ai vcu en Roumanie ou le taxi tait presque gratuit pour mon niveau de salaire et je n'avais pas besoin de voiture mme avec 2 enfants. 
Mais l bas pas de sige auto pour les enfants par exemple.

En France je ne vois pas comment on fera avec les normes de rhausseurs etc..


Et a ne rsoudra pas le besoin de dplacement dans le pays pour aller voir la famille. J'ai regard pour faire Toulouse Brest, 1000 euros pour 4  Nol en s y prenant bien en avance et avec des mauvaises dates.
En train c'est moins cher 4-600 euros mais a prends 12h je crois. Faut passer par Paris.. et selon le train changer de gare. 

Je ne vois pas comment compenser ce genre d usage.

----------


## Erviewthink

Bien pour a que je parlais de concessions.

Quand il n'y avait pas la voiture les gens ne travaillaient pas  25km de chez eux. Les gens vivaient l o ils sont ns principalement.

Je ne dis pas qu'il faut revenir  l'ge de pierre mais il y aura des changements dans la socit c'est certains  nous de choisir lesquels mais il y en aura.

----------


## Ryu2000

> C est 1 an de marge... 2036 pour ces petits constructeurs.


Je trouve que le terme "petit" est bizarre parce que ce sont des constructeurs comme Bugatti, Pagani, Porsche, Koenigsegg, Lamborgini, etc.
Mais ok, ils produisent peu de voitures.

Pour l'instant ils ont une drogation d'1 an, mais d'ici l a aura chang, ils auront probablement beaucoup plus de temps, ils doivent avoir les moyens de corrompre ceux qui votent.
Ou alors peut-tre mme que tout le projet de la fin des moteur thermique va tre annul. Tant qu'il y a du ptrole pas cher on peut continuer.




> Je ne dis pas qu'il faut revenir  l'ge de pierre mais il y aura des changements dans la socit c'est certains  nous de choisir lesquels mais il y en aura.


Le changement que j'aimerais voir, c'est une gnralisation des offres d'emploi en 100% tltravail pour les employs de bureau.
Dj il y a beaucoup de gens qui sont plus productif chez eux qu'au bureau et en plus on pourrait vivre dans un petit village tranquille et toucher un salaire de parisien.

Pour le prix d'un appartement minuscule  Paris, il y a moyen d'avoir une grande maison dans un coin paum.
Si il y a du terrain autour il y a mme moyen de construire une nouvelle pice spcialement pour travailler  distance.

----------


## micka132

Voiture partag,  la demande. Ca sera surement sportif  certaines dates, mais le prix de l'offre et la demande rglera les choses.
On va directement vers l'conomie du partage, c'est comme a qu'une partie de nos lites du moment voit notre futur. On enrobe a avec un peu de poudre cologique, mais la direction est clair.
Oui, je sais ca sonne complotiste, parce que tout ce qui drange est catgoris comme complotiste. Mais l il ne s'agit pas d'un complot, puisque c'est clairement affich.
Pour commencer sur le sujet :
https://www.forbes.fr/lifestyle/bien...us-appartient/
L ou c'est trs fort, c'est que voulu ou pas, il y a tout un tas de gens qui vont reprendre ces ides ouvertement affichs par ces lites en y ajoutant un vernis plus ou moins sotrique, tant et si bien que cela tombe facilement en "complotiste" et masque ainsi la ralit du phnomne.

----------

